# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Հոգեկան առողջություն

## StrangeLittleGirl

Թեման բացում եմ հոգեկան առողջությանը, հիվանդություններին վերաբերող հարցեր տալու/քննարկելու համար:

----------

Ameli (02.02.2012), Apsara (20.04.2012), Arpine (02.02.2012), E-la Via (02.02.2012), Freeman (02.02.2012), Kanamar (02.02.2012), keyboard (02.02.2012), KiLa (03.02.2012), Magic-Mushroom (02.02.2012), murmushka (02.02.2012), Quyr Qery (03.02.2012), Ripsim (02.02.2012), Ամպ (23.02.2012), Գեա (02.02.2012), Դատարկություն (02.02.2012), Դեկադա (02.02.2012), Մանուլ (03.02.2012), Մինա (03.02.2012), Ֆոտոն (04.02.2012)

----------


## Գեա

Լավ թեմա է : :Smile: 
Հարց ունեմ: գիտենք որ սոմատիկ ու ինֆեկցիոն շատ հիվանդություններից կարելի է խուսափել  հիգիենիկ կանոնների պահպաննման դեպքում:Դրանք թվում են երբեմն էլեմենտար, երբեմն էլ դժվար իրագործելի , բայց կան ու պարտադիր խորհուրդների մեջ են մտնում , լողանալ , լվացվել , մաքուր պահել, առողջ սնունդ օգտագործել ... մի խոսքով շատ չծավալվեմ , կարծում եմ այս կցկտուր բառերից էլ ամեն ինչ պարզ է , իսկ ինչ է նշանակում հոգեկան առողջության հիգիենան ,և ինչ պետք է անի մարդ հոգեկան առողջությունը չխաթարելու համար...

----------

armen9494 (02.02.2012), E-la Via (02.02.2012), keyboard (02.02.2012), Magic-Mushroom (02.02.2012), Ripsim (02.02.2012), Դեկադա (02.02.2012), Մինա (03.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ թեմա է :
> Հարց ունեմ: գիտենք որ սոմատիկ ու ինֆեկցիոն շատ հիվանդություններից կարելի է խուսափել  հիգիենիկ կանոնների պահպաննման դեպքում:Դրանք թվում են երբեմն էլեմենտար, երբեմն էլ դժվար իրագործելի , բայց կան ու պարտադիր խորհուրդների մեջ են մտնում , լողանալ , լվացվել , մաքուր պահել, առողջ սնունդ օգտագործել ... մի խոսքով շատ չծավալվեմ , կարծում եմ այս կցկտուր բառերից էլ ամեն ինչ պարզ է , իսկ ինչ է նշանակում հոգեկան առողջության հիգիենան ,և ինչ պետք է անի մարդ հոգեկան առողջությունը չխաթարելու համար...


Շատ լավ հարց է  :Smile: 
Հոգեկան առողջության պահպանումը սկսվում է ներարգանդային կյանքից: Արդեն հաստատված է, որ որոշ հիվանդությունների սկիզբը դրվում է մինչև երեխայի ծնվելը, սակայն այդ հիվանդությունները կարող են ի հայտ գալ ավելի ուշ տարիքում:

Կարևոր է երեխայի բնականոն զարգացումը, ծնողների ուշադրությունը, հոգատարությունը, սակայն սահմանների մեջ:

Սնունդը, ապրելակերպը նույնպես նշանակություն ունեն: Սպորտը, նորմալ ռեժիմը, հանգիստը նպաստում են, որ ոչ միայն մարմինը, այլև հոգեկան ոլորտն առողջ լինի:

Այնուամենայնիվ, էսքանից հետո կա մի հատ մեծ բայց. բազմաթիվ հոգեկան հիվանդություններ, քանի որ ժառանգական նախատրամդրվածություն ունեն կամ ուղղակի անդարձելի փոփոխությունների հետևանք են, կանխարգելել հնարավոր չէ:

----------

Arpine (02.02.2012), E-la Via (02.02.2012), Kanamar (02.02.2012), Ripsim (02.02.2012), Գեա (02.02.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Ես բժիշկ չեմ, բայց միանշանակ գիտեմ, որ հոգին երբեմն հանգիստ է ուզում, առանձին մնալ է երազում, քանի որ շրջապատի հոգիները երբեմն կարող են մտնել  մարմնիդ մեջ ու դու սկսես հերթով լուծել այլ հոգիների խնդիրները ու իրականացնել այլ հոգիների երազանքները... Քո հոգին էլ մի օր կացինով հարվածում է գլխիդ ենթագիտակցության անունից, եթե դա էլ չի ազդում, վազում է այլ հոգիների տեղը զբաղեցնելու...

Հոգին սիրում է սնուցվել ու զարգանալ, ընկերանալ այլ հոգիների հետ, բայց եթե դու իրան մոռանում ես, ինքը երեխայի նման  շատ շուտ  նեղանում է, երեխայի նման չի հասկանում քեզ ու երեխայի նման էլ արտասվում է...

----------

Ameli (02.02.2012), anahit96 (05.02.2012), Quyr Qery (03.02.2012), Գեա (02.02.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Շատ լավ հարց է 
> Հոգեկան առողջության պահպանումը սկսվում է ներարգանդային կյանքից: Արդեն հաստատված է, որ որոշ հիվանդությունների սկիզբը դրվում է մինչև երեխայի ծնվելը, սակայն այդ հիվանդությունները կարող են ի հայտ գալ ավելի ուշ տարիքում:
> 
> Կարևոր է երեխայի բնականոն զարգացումը, ծնողների ուշադրությունը, հոգատարությունը, սակայն սահմանների մեջ:
> 
> Սնունդը, ապրելակերպը նույնպես նշանակություն ունեն: Սպորտը, նորմալ ռեժիմը, հանգիստը նպաստում են, որ ոչ միայն մարմինը, այլև հոգեկան ոլորտն առողջ լինի:
> 
> Այնուամենայնիվ, էսքանից հետո կա մի հատ մեծ բայց. բազմաթիվ հոգեկան հիվանդություններ, քանի որ ժառանգական նախատրամդրվածություն ունեն կամ ուղղակի անդարձելի փոփոխությունների հետևանք են, կանխարգելել հնարավոր չէ:


 Հնարավոր է ,որ ասենք երեխան ներարգանդային կյանքում ունենա խնդիրներ,ծնվի թվացյալ առողջ( նյարդահոգեկան զարգացման մասին է խոսքը),ու հետագայում , դեռահասային տարիքում դա դառնա  շիզոֆրենիայի մանիֆեստացիայի պատճառ:Կան նման հետազոտություններ, թե  ոչ?

----------

Apsara (20.04.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հնարավոր է ,որ ասենք երեխան ներարգանդային կյանքում ունենա խնդիրներ,ծնվի թվացյալ առողջ( նյարդահոգեկան զարգացման մասին է խոսքը),ու հետագայում , դեռահասային տարիքում դա դառնա  շիզոֆրենիայի մանիֆեստացիայի պատճառ:Կան նման հետազոտություններ, թե  ոչ?


Կան: Ըստ նեյրոնների միգրացիայի տեսության (ընդ որում, հետազոտությունները հաստատում են էդ տեսությունը), ապագա շիզոֆրենիկների մոտ ներարգանդային կյանքում խախտվում է որոշակի նեյրոնների միգրացիան: Երեխան ծնվում է առողջ, սակայն հետագա կյանքի ընթացքում շիզոֆրենիա է զարգանում:

----------

Apsara (20.04.2012), E-la Via (03.02.2012), Freeman (03.02.2012), Magic-Mushroom (03.02.2012), Գեա (03.02.2012)

----------


## dvgray

ի՞նչ է նշանակում հոգեկան առողջություն:
որտե՞ղ է սկսվում հոգեկան հիվանդության սահմանը, որ սահմաններն են,որից անցնելուց հետո մարևդը համարվում է հոգեկան հիվանդ:
ո՞վ է սահմանել այդ սահմանները:
Վան Գոգը հոգեկան հիվա՞նդ էր

----------

CactuSoul (04.02.2012), E-la Via (03.02.2012), Freeman (03.02.2012), Magic-Mushroom (03.02.2012), Ripsim (03.02.2012), Մինա (03.02.2012)

----------


## Agni

> ի՞նչ է նշանակում հոգեկան առողջություն:
> որտե՞ղ է սկսվում հոգեկան հիվանդության սահմանը, որ սահմաններն են,որից անցնելուց հետո մարևդը համարվում է հոգեկան հիվանդ:
> ո՞վ է սահմանել այդ սահմանները:
> Վան Գոգը հոգեկան հիվա՞նդ էր


Ժող ջան հասկանում եմ գուցե այս տերմինը ձեզ այդքան էլ հասկանալի չէ, բայց կփորձեմ սահմանել Հոգեկան առողջությունը ըստ ՀԱԿ-ի /Համաշխարհային Առողջապահության  Կազմակերպություն/ 
Հոգեկան առողջությունը սահմանվում է  որպես բարեկեցության վիճակ, որի ընթացքում մարդիկ կարող են իրագործել սեփական ներուժը, հաղթահարել սովորական կյանքի սթրեսային իրավիճակները, արդյունավետ աշխատել և ներդրում ունենալ հասարակության կյանքում:
Տարբեր ուղղություններ տարբեր մեկնաբանումներ են տալիս, բայց հիմքում սա է ընկած՝ընդհանուր ֆիզիկական, հոգեկան ու սոցիալական բարեկեցություն:
Նորմայի ու պաթոլոգիայի հարցը միշտ էլ քննարկվում ու ճշգրտվումա անընդհատ, որովհետև շատ նուրբա սահմանը…նենց չի որ ինչ-որ մեկը գյուտա արել ու սահմանել. շատ մարդիկ մտածել ու մտածում են այդ մասին: 
Ամեն դեպքում, եթե «չոր» վերցնենք կան սահմանված չափորոշիչներ, որոնք ավելի տեսանելի են դարձնում դա: 
Օրինակ.
- Ինքնաքննադատության կարողությունը
- Միջավայրում հոգեկան ռեակցիաների ադեկվատությունը
- Սեփական վարքի ինքնաղեկավարումը
- Կյանքի, գործունեության պլանավորման և իրագործման կարողությունը
-Տարբեր իրավիճակներում փոփոխություններին համարժեք  վարք  դրսևորելու կարողությունը և այլն…
Այս ամենը դիտարկելով փորձում են հասկանալ, թե տվյալ մարդը որ սահմանումա գտնվում:
 Հ.Գ. եթե որևէ բան այն չեմ գրել, Բյուրը ինձ կուղղի :Smile:

----------

Apsara (20.04.2012), CactuSoul (04.02.2012), dvgray (03.02.2012), E-la Via (03.02.2012), Magic-Mushroom (03.02.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (03.02.2012), Գեա (03.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վան Գոգը հոգեկան հիվա՞նդ էր


Հա, բայց չհարցնես` ինչ: Ես իրա ամբողջ կենսագրությունը փորել եմ ու տենց էլ չեմ հասկացել: Ավելի շուտ, ես ո՞վ եմ, ինձնից առաջ էլ լիքը մարդիկ փորձել են պարզել, բայց չեն հասկացել: Ամեն դեպքում, իմ համեստ կարծիքով էս մի քանիսից մեկն ա.
- անձի խանգարում
- շիզոֆրենիա (չնայած սա քիչ հավանական ա` հաշվի առնելով, թե ինչ տեմպով էր ինքն աշխատում)
- երկբևեռ խանգարում
- ատիպիկ էպիլեպսիա 




> Ժող ջան հասկանում եմ գուցե այս տերմինը ձեզ այդքան էլ հասկանալի չէ, բայց կփորձեմ սահմանել Հոգեկան առողջությունը ըստ ՀԱԿ-ի /Համաշխարհային Առողջապահության  Կազմակերպություն/ 
> Հոգեկան առողջությունը սահմանվում է  որպես բարեկեցության վիճակ, որի ընթացքում մարդիկ կարող են իրագործել սեփական ներուժը, հաղթահարել սովորական կյանքի սթրեսային իրավիճակները, արդյունավետ աշխատել և ներդրում ունենալ հասարակության կյանքում:
> Տարբեր ուղղություններ տարբեր մեկնաբանումներ են տալիս, բայց հիմքում սա է ընկած՝ընդհանուր ֆիզիկական, հոգեկան ու սոցիալական բարեկեցություն:
> Նորմայի ու պաթոլոգիայի հարցը միշտ էլ քննարկվում ու ճշգրտվումա անընդհատ, որովհետև շատ նուրբա սահմանը…նենց չի որ ինչ-որ մեկը գյուտա արել ու սահմանել. շատ մարդիկ մտածել ու մտածում են այդ մասին: 
> Ամեն դեպքում, եթե «չոր» վերցնենք կան սահմանված չափորոշիչներ, որոնք ավելի տեսանելի են դարձնում դա: 
> Օրինակ.
> - Ինքնաքննադատության կարողությունը
> - Միջավայրում հոգեկան ռեակցիաների ադեկվատությունը
> - Սեփական վարքի ինքնաղեկավարումը
> ...


Էկա ուղղելու  :Jpit:  Ընդհանուր առմամբ սաղ ճիշտ ես գրել, բացի առաջին կետից: Եթե տվյալ անձն ինքնաքննադատություն ունի, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ հոգեկան հիվանդություն չունի: Վերցնենք տագնապային խանգարումները: Դրանք էլ են դասվում հոգեկան հիվանդություններին (ոչ պսիխոտիկ խանգարումներ), բայց հիվանդը լավ էլ ունի քննադատություն, սովորաբար իր ոտքով էլ գնում է հոգեբույժի մոտ: Քննադատություն ունեցող շիզոֆրենիկներ էլ հանդիպում (հատկապես երբ բարձրագույն կրթություն են ունենում): Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, քննադատության վերականգնումը ռեմիսիայի անցնելու առաջին նշաններից է:

Ընդհանրապես, ավելի կարճ կարելի է ասել, որ հոգեկան առողջությունը վերջանում է այնտեղ, որտեղ տվյալ անձի ախտանիշները խանգարում են իրեն կամ շրջապատին: Օրինակ բերեմ. գիպսոֆոբիան ախտաբանական վախ է բարձր տեղերից, բայց եթե գիպսոֆոբիա ունեցող մարդն ապրում է առաջին հարկում, աշխատում առաջին հարկում, ուրեմն առողջ է: Այ, եթե ապրում է տասներորդ հարկում ու ամեն անգամ տուն մտնելիս վատանում է, ուրեմն հիվանդ է:

----------

CactuSoul (04.02.2012), dvgray (03.02.2012), Freeman (03.02.2012), Magic-Mushroom (03.02.2012), Մինա (04.02.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Ժող ջան հասկանում եմ գուցե այս տերմինը ձեզ այդքան էլ հասկանալի չէ, բայց կփորձեմ սահմանել Հոգեկան առողջությունը ըստ ՀԱԿ-ի /Համաշխարհային Առողջապահության  Կազմակերպություն/ 
> Հոգեկան առողջությունը սահմանվում է  որպես բարեկեցության վիճակ, որի ընթացքում մարդիկ կարող են իրագործել սեփական ներուժը, հաղթահարել սովորական կյանքի սթրեսային իրավիճակները, արդյունավետ աշխատել և ներդրում ունենալ հասարակության կյանքում:
> Տարբեր ուղղություններ տարբեր մեկնաբանումներ են տալիս, բայց հիմքում սա է ընկած՝ընդհանուր ֆիզիկական, հոգեկան ու սոցիալական բարեկեցություն:
> Նորմայի ու պաթոլոգիայի հարցը միշտ էլ քննարկվում ու ճշգրտվումա անընդհատ, որովհետև շատ նուրբա սահմանը…նենց չի որ ինչ-որ մեկը գյուտա արել ու սահմանել. շատ մարդիկ մտածել ու մտածում են այդ մասին: 
> Ամեն դեպքում, եթե «չոր» վերցնենք կան սահմանված չափորոշիչներ, որոնք ավելի տեսանելի են դարձնում դա: 
> Օրինակ.
> - Ինքնաքննադատության կարողությունը
> - Միջավայրում հոգեկան ռեակցիաների ադեկվատությունը
> - Սեփական վարքի ինքնաղեկավարումը
> ...


իսկապես, եթե "չոր" վերցնենք, ապա մենք ճանաչո՞ւմ՞ եք ինչ որ մեկին, /իհարկե բացի սեփական անձից  / որ այդ չափորոշիչներով  հոգեկան "առողջ է":
 :Smile: 
օրինակ, լիքը իրավիճակներ են եղել, որ ես ինձ հաամապատասխան /ոնց որ կարծում են շրջապատում/ ինքնաքննադատորեն չեմ մոտեցել:
կամ հենց երեկ, չեմ կարողացել  սեփական վարքս "ինքնակառավարեմ" ու իրավիճակին ոչ ադեկվատ եմ ինձ պահել...
իսկ փոփոխություններին համարժեք վարք դրսեվորել... դա սկի երևի կոսմոնավտներն էլ ամբողջովին չեն կարողանում  :LOL: 

ասածս ինչ է, որ սենց սահմանումները ընդամենը փաստաբանական ու բժշկական տրյուկներ են, մարդկանց ու հասարակություններին մանիպուլացնելու համար:

հիմա միլիարդներ կծախսվեն տուֆտա հետազոտություններ գրելու համար հոգեկան ""առողջության" ու "հիվանդության" մասին, ու նաև դրանք հարմարացնելու որպես ռեպռեսիվ ապառատ: մի լավ ֆիլմ կար, անունը կարծեմ "նզովյալների կզղին"  էր…   :Wink:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.02.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Ընդհանրապես, ավելի կարճ կարելի է ասել, որ հոգեկան առողջությունը վերջանում է այնտեղ, որտեղ տվյալ անձի ախտանիշները խանգարում են իրեն կամ շրջապատին: Օրինակ բերեմ. գիպսոֆոբիան ախտաբանական վախ է բարձր տեղերից, բայց եթե գիպսոֆոբիա ունեցող մարդն ապրում է առաջին հարկում, աշխատում առաջին հարկում, ուրեմն առողջ է: Այ, եթե ապրում է տասներորդ հարկում ու ամեն անգամ տուն մտնելիս վատանում է, ուրեմն հիվանդ է:


հենց դա է խնդիրը, որ օրվա մեջ բոլոր մարդիկ անում են բաներ, որոնք կարելի է անում են ըստ սեփական համարել ախտանիշների /ժողովրդի մեջ ասում ենք բնավորության, խասիաթի/ որ խանգարում են շրջապատին... օրինակ, իմ "ֆազերը գցում են  :Angry2: " եթե ինչ որ մեկը համարձակվի իմ սեղանիս մի ճռթ անգամ կպնել, անգամ եթե սեղանիս ասենք դրել եմ իմ ցեխոտ կոշիկը ու եթե Աստված չանի ինչ որ մեկը...  :LOL: 
հիմա, հոգեկան հիվա՞նդ եմ ես ըստ առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպության  :Xeloq: 

հետո մոռացա ասեմ, որ ժողովրդի մեջ լիքը անգամներ իրար ասում ենք "արա, հո գիժ չե՞ս", ու ձեր ասած հոգեկանի մասով ոնց որ թե այդ ժամանակ այդ "գիժը" մտնում է գիտական որակավորման մեջ: հիմա ինչ, սաղ ազգով/աշխարհով հոգեկան հիվանդ ենք՞  :LOL:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.02.2012)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Բյուր շատ հետաքրքիր թեմա ես բացել, ապրես :Smile: 
*Հարց1*: Ինչքան ժամանակում է գլխուղեղում վերականգնվում նորմալ Դոֆամինի մակարդակը ստիմուլիատորներից հետո եւ արդյոք՞ վերականգնմանը կարող է նպաստել Լ-Տիրոզինը, վիտամին Բ6-ը ու Ֆոլաթթուն, չէ ուղղակի շատ հետաքրքիր է, սխալ բան չմտածեք, բժշկական հետաքրքրությունից ելնելով եմ հարցնում, նաեւ կանանց մոտ ծննդաբերելուց հետո դոֆամինի պակասից ուժեղ դեպրեսիա է առաջանում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հենց դա է խնդիրը, որ օրվա մեջ բոլոր մարդիկ անում են բաներ, որոնք կարելի է անում են ըստ սեփական համարել ախտանիշների /ժողովրդի մեջ ասում ենք բնավորության, խասիաթի/ որ խանգարում են շրջապատին... օրինակ, իմ "ֆազերը գցում են " եթե ինչ որ մեկը համարձակվի իմ սեղանիս մի ճռթ անգամ կպնել, անգամ եթե սեղանիս ասենք դրել եմ իմ ցեխոտ կոշիկը ու եթե Աստված չանի ինչ որ մեկը... 
> հիմա, հոգեկան հիվա՞նդ եմ ես ըստ առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպության 
> 
> հետո մոռացա ասեմ, որ ժողովրդի մեջ լիքը անգամներ իրար ասում ենք "արա, հո գիժ չե՞ս", ու ձեր ասած հոգեկանի մասով ոնց որ թե այդ ժամանակ այդ "գիժը" մտնում է գիտական որակավորման մեջ: հիմա ինչ, սաղ ազգով/աշխարհով հոգեկան հիվանդ ենք՞


Պատահական չի, որ ես գիպսոֆոբիայի օրինակը բերեցի: Էդ տեսակ «մանր-մունր» խանգարումներ բոլորն էլ ունեն, բայց հարց է` տվյալ անձն ինչքանով է շրջապատում ադապտացված, էդ խանգարումն ինչքանով է իրեն ու շրջապատին խանգարում: Եթե դու ամեն ստից բանից ֆազերդ գցում ես, եթե անընդհատ կռիվ ես սարքում էն աստիճանի, որ մարդիկ էլ քեզ հետ չեն ուզում շփվել, ուրեմն հա, խանգարում ունես: Իսկ մանիպուլացնել-չմանիպուլացնելու հարց չկա: Արի հոգեբուժարաններ, տես շիզոֆրենիա ունեցողներն ովքեր են, հետո կասես` դա նորմալ ա, թե չէ:




> Բյուր շատ հետաքրքիր թեմա ես բացել, ապրես
> *Հարց1*: Ինչքան ժամանակում է գլխուղեղում վերականգնվում նորմալ Դոֆամինի մակարդակը ստիմուլիատորներից հետո եւ արդյոք՞ վերականգնմանը կարող է նպաստել Լ-Տիրոզինը, վիտամին Բ6-ը ու Ֆոլաթթուն, չէ ուղղակի շատ հետաքրքիր է, սխալ բան չմտածեք, բժշկական հետաքրքրությունից ելնելով եմ հարցնում, նաեւ կանանց մոտ ծննդաբերելուց հետո դոֆամինի պակասից ուժեղ դեպրեսիա է առաջանում:


Չգիտեմ  :Jpit: 
Ինչ վերաբերում ա հետծննդաբերական դեպրեսիային, ապա դա ոչ բոլոր կանանց մոտ ա առաջանում  :Wink:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.02.2012)

----------


## Agni

> իսկապես, եթե "չոր" վերցնենք, ապա մենք ճանաչո՞ւմ՞ եք ինչ որ մեկին, /իհարկե բացի սեփական անձից  / որ այդ չափորոշիչներով  հոգեկան "առողջ է":
> 
> օրինակ, լիքը իրավիճակներ են եղել, որ ես ինձ հաամապատասխան /ոնց որ կարծում են շրջապատում/ ինքնաքննադատորեն չեմ մոտեցել:
> կամ հենց երեկ, չեմ կարողացել  սեփական վարքս "ինքնակառավարեմ" ու իրավիճակին ոչ ադեկվատ եմ ինձ պահել...
> իսկ փոփոխություններին համարժեք վարք դրսեվորել... դա սկի երևի կոսմոնավտներն էլ ամբողջովին չեն կարողանում 
> 
> ասածս ինչ է, որ սենց սահմանումները ընդամենը փաստաբանական ու բժշկական տրյուկներ են, մարդկանց ու հասարակություններին մանիպուլացնելու համար:
> 
> հիմա միլիարդներ կծախսվեն տուֆտա հետազոտություններ գրելու համար հոգեկան ""առողջության" ու "հիվանդության" մասին, ու նաև դրանք հարմարացնելու որպես ռեպռեսիվ ապառատ: մի լավ ֆիլմ կար, անունը կարծեմ "նզովյալների կզղին"  էր…





> հենց դա է խնդիրը, որ օրվա մեջ բոլոր մարդիկ անում են բաներ, որոնք կարելի է անում են ըստ սեփական համարել ախտանիշների /ժողովրդի մեջ ասում ենք բնավորության, խասիաթի/ որ խանգարում են շրջապատին... օրինակ, իմ "ֆազերը գցում են " եթե ինչ որ մեկը համարձակվի իմ սեղանիս մի ճռթ անգամ կպնել, անգամ եթե սեղանիս ասենք դրել եմ իմ ցեխոտ կոշիկը ու եթե Աստված չանի ինչ որ մեկը... 
> հիմա, հոգեկան հիվա՞նդ եմ ես ըստ առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպության 
> 
> հետո մոռացա ասեմ, որ ժողովրդի մեջ լիքը անգամներ իրար ասում ենք "արա, հո գիժ չե՞ս", ու ձեր ասած հոգեկանի մասով ոնց որ թե այդ ժամանակ այդ "գիժը" մտնում է գիտական որակավորման մեջ: հիմա ինչ, սաղ ազգով/աշխարհով հոգեկան հիվանդ ենք՞


dvgray ջան կարծում եմ ամեն կերպ փորձում ես ծայրահեղացնել ու ուզում ես հերքես, բայց ախր ամեն ինչ էդքան էլ հեշտ չի: Քո նշածները պետքա դիտարկել ժամանակի մեջ, ըստ հաճախականության, սրության ու տենց:
Համ էլ քո գրածի թեթև «ցինիկ» ենթատեքստը քեզ արդեն ազատումա հոգեկան հիվանդ կոչվելուց,  դու դիմի հոգեբանի ուղղակի :Blush: 
Լավ իմ սիրելի խոսքերն էլ գրեմ. «*Կյանքում գոնե մեկ անգամ մենք լինում ենք խելագար*» , 
 բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում  :Jpit:

----------

dvgray (04.02.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բյուր, ես գիժ ե՞մ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես գիժ ե՞մ:


Ինչու՞, գանգատներ ունե՞ս

----------

pulcar (04.02.2012), Vaio (10.02.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray ջան կարծում եմ ամեն կերպ փորձում ես ծայրահեղացնել ու ուզում ես հերքես, բայց ախր ամեն ինչ էդքան էլ հեշտ չի: Քո նշածները պետքա դիտարկել ժամանակի մեջ, ըստ հաճախականության, սրության ու տենց:
> Համ էլ քո գրածի թեթև «ցինիկ» ենթատեքստը քեզ արդեն ազատումա հոգեկան հիվանդ կոչվելուց,  դու դիմի հոգեբանի ուղղակի
> Լավ իմ սիրելի խոսքերն էլ գրեմ. «*Կյանքում գոնե մեկ անգամ մենք լինում ենք խելագար*» , 
>  բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում


ճիշտ ես ասում, փորձում են ծայրահեղացնել : այսպիսի բաները իհարկե լավ/ներմալ/քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում բերում են կյանքի ստանդարտների բարձացմանը ու լավացմանը: այսինքն պետական ապարատի, առողջապահական հաստատությունների ու կազմակերպությունների համար ներմուծում են ստանդարտներ ու այդ ամենը բերում է վերջնական - կամ եղած մարտահրավերների դեմ հակազդմանը, կամ էլ կյանքի որակի, կյանքի բալանսի լավացմանը:

սակայն Հայաստանում, Ռուսատանում… և այլն, այսպիսի նորմեը միայն նպաստում են, որ ռոպռեսիվ ապառատը իր ապարառը իր անօրինականությունները օրինականացնի: 

սա է աբմողջ ծայրահեղական պահվածքի հիմքը  :Smile:

----------

Agni (04.02.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ինչու՞, գանգատներ ունե՞ս


Ես՝ չէ: Շրջապատից՝ պատահում ա  :Smile:

----------

Agni (04.02.2012)

----------


## Agni

> ճիշտ ես ասում, փորձում են ծայրահեղացնել : այսպիսի բաները իհարկե լավ/ներմալ/քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում բերում են կյանքի ստանդարտների բարձացմանը ու լավացմանը: այսինքն պետական ապարատի, առողջապահական հաստատությունների ու կազմակերպությունների համար ներմուծում են ստանդարտներ ու այդ ամենը բերում է վերջնական - կամ եղած մարտահրավերների դեմ հակազդմանը, կամ էլ կյանքի որակի, կյանքի բալանսի լավացմանը:
> 
> սակայն Հայաստանում, Ռուսատանում… և այլն, այսպիսի նորմեը միայն նպաստում են, որ ռոպռեսիվ ապառատը իր ապարառը իր անօրինականությունները օրինականացնի: 
> 
> սա է աբմողջ ծայրահեղական պահվածքի հիմքը


Անկեղծ, հասկանում եմ մտահոգությունդ…
 Չեմ ուզում օպտիմիստական կամ վարդագույն ակնոցներից բխած հնչի գրառումս, բայց էս երկու տարվա մեջ ես նկատում եմ շարժ Հայաստանում: Հենց երեկ տեղեկացա, որ Առողջապահության նախարարությանը կից հավաքվելա մի խումբ/հոգեբաններ, հոգեբույժներ/, ովքեր փորձում եմ աշխատել «Հոգեկան առողջության» հիմնախնդրի շուրջ… Հիմա զբաղված եմ համաշխարհային փորձի վերլուծությամբ ու նոր մտքեր առաջ քաշելով՝ ստեղծել մի մոդել, որը պետքա որ նպաստի հասարակության հոգեկան առողջության բարձրացմանը: Էն մարդիկ են, որ աշխատանքից ոչ ֆինանսավորում են ստանալու ոչ էլ, ուղղակի ցավում են ու ուզում են մի բան անել ոլորտի զարգացման համար: Բացի դա ավելացել են միջազգային կոնֆերանսները, վերապատրաստողական ու որակավորող դասընթացները, քանի որ մասնագետներն էլ զգում են, որ շատ են կաղում ու արդեն պետքա աշխատել ինքակատարելագործման վրա: Հուսամ որոշակի ձևով կմոտենա քո կողմից նշած « կյանքի ստանդարտների բարձացմանը ու լավացմանը»:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ճիշտ ես ասում, փորձում են ծայրահեղացնել : այսպիսի բաները իհարկե լավ/ներմալ/քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում բերում են կյանքի ստանդարտների բարձացմանը ու լավացմանը: այսինքն պետական ապարատի, առողջապահական հաստատությունների ու կազմակերպությունների համար ներմուծում են ստանդարտներ ու այդ ամենը բերում է վերջնական - կամ եղած մարտահրավերների դեմ հակազդմանը, կամ էլ կյանքի որակի, կյանքի բալանսի լավացմանը:
> 
> սակայն Հայաստանում, Ռուսատանում… և այլն, այսպիսի նորմեը միայն նպաստում են, որ ռոպռեսիվ ապառատը իր ապարառը իր անօրինականությունները օրինականացնի: 
> 
> սա է աբմողջ ծայրահեղական պահվածքի հիմքը


Էդ ամենը կարող էր Սովետում լինել, հիմա` չէ, որովհետև հոգեկան հիվանդն իր իրավունքներն ունի, ու եթե մի բան էնպես չեղավ, կարող է ամբողջ աշխարհին իրար խառնել: Մյուս կողմից էլ զանազան ՀԿ-ներ անընդհատ հսկողության տակ են պահում հոգեբուժարանները: Շատ տխուր է, բայց հոգեկան հիվանդն ավելի շատ իրավունքներ ունի, քան հոգեբույժը: Եթե հանկարծ հոգեբույժը համարձակվի հիվանդի վրա ձայն բարձրացնել (իսկ հիվանդներ կան, որ ուղղակի անտանելի են, ուրիշ կերպ հնարավոր չէ), ու եթե զանազան ՀԿ-ներն իմանան (սովորաբար իմանում են), նկատողությունների շարան է սկսվում: Բայց մեր բժիշկներից մեկը շատ ճիշտ էր նկատել. էդ ՀԿ-ները հիվանդների իրավունքներով հետաքրքրվում են, բժիշկներինով` ոչ: Ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ էդ խեղճ բժիշկն ամիսը 60 000 աշխատավարձի դիմաց կյանքն ու առողջությունը վտանգի տակ է դնում: Ոչ մեկի չի հետաքրքրում, թե ինչ պայմաններում են բժիշկներն աշխատում:

----------

Freeman (05.02.2012), Գեա (04.02.2012), Ֆոտոն (04.02.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Ինչու՞, գանգատներ ունե՞ս


Գժական գանգատներ? ))

----------


## Vaio

Ժողովուրդ էս մարդուն պրակտիկ հարցեր տվեք. հոգեկան հիվանդություններին վերաբերող հարցեր, ոչ թե փիլիսոփայական, կամ էլ` բջջային մակարդակով ոչ պրակտիկ, չհետաքրքող, անկապ, *կոնսուլտանտին* *ստուգիչ*  հարցեր...

----------

Freeman (05.02.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (05.02.2012)

----------


## Arpine

Գիտեի, որ էս թեման պետքա գալու…Ճ

Հարց. Հոգեկան հիվանդությունների պատճառները ավելի շատ ժառանգականությո՞ւնն է լինում(հանդիպում պրակտիկայում), թե՞  միջավայրը:

----------


## Չամիչ

Հոգեբուժությունը դժվար է համարել գիտություն, քանի որ այստեղ չկա օբյեկտիվ դիագնոստիկա, դիագնոստիակն դրվում է հիմք ընդունելով հոգեբուժի սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումը, իսկ ով կարող է երաշխավորել, որ հոգեբուժը առողջ է?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գիտեի, որ էս թեման պետքա գալու…Ճ
> 
> Հարց. Հոգեկան հիվանդությունների պատճառները ավելի շատ ժառանգականությո՞ւնն է լինում(հանդիպում պրակտիկայում), թե՞  միջավայրը:


 Երկուսն էլ



> Հոգեբուժությունը դժվար է համարել գիտություն, քանի որ այստեղ չկա օբյեկտիվ դիագնոստիկա, դիագնոստիակն դրվում է հիմք ընդունելով հոգեբուժի սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումը, իսկ ով կարող է երաշխավորել, որ հոգեբուժը առողջ է?


Կա օբյեկտիվ դիագնոստիկա: Բա ստանդարտիզացված թեստերն ի՞նչ են: Էնքան են օբյեկտիվ, ինչքան ռենտգեն նկարի ինտերպրետացիան:

----------


## Չամիչ

Հոգեբուժությունը բժշկության այն ոլորտն է, որտեղ անբարեխիղճ բժիշկների քանակը տոկոսային առումով ամենաշատն է համեմատած բժշկության այլ ճյուղերի հետ: Գաղտնիք չէ, որ հոգեբուժության մեջ երբեմն օգտագործվում են այնպիսի դեղորայքային միջոցներ, որոնք անդառնալի վնաս կարող են հասցնել դեռեւս զարգացման փուլում գտնվող երեխաների օրգանիզմին, չափահաս մարդկանց օրգանիզմին նույնպես:

Հնարավոր չէ ժխտել, որ երբեմն մարդկանց մոտ լինում են այնպիսի սիմպտոմներ, որոնց դեպքում առանց դեղորայքային միջամտության հնարավոր չէ, հարցը սրանում չէ, այո շատ դեպքերում հոգեբուժությունը իսկապես օգնության ձեռք է մեկնում, բայց այն հավակնոտ դիրքը որից հոգեբուժությունը հանդես է գալիս պարզապես անթույլատրելի է եւ դատապարտելի:

Այս ֆիլմում ներկայացում է թե ինչպես է սկիզբ առել հոգեբուժությունը, ինչ ճանապարհ  է անցել եւ ուր է հասել:

ՖԻլմը իսկապես մտածելու լուրջ տեղիք է տալիս:

----------

aragats (23.02.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Երկուսն էլ
> 
> Կա օբյեկտիվ դիագնոստիկա: Բա ստանդարտիզացված թեստերն ի՞նչ են: Էնքան են օբյեկտիվ, ինչքան ռենտգեն նկարի ինտերպրետացիան:


Հարցականի նշանս էլի կորել է:  :Sad: Ինչ թեստեր, հարցաշար? Սա է համարվում օբյեկտիվ դիագնոստիկա? Դա նույնն է, եթե սրտի վիճակը ստուգելու համար բժիշկները առաջարկեին հարցաշար, այլ ոչ թե կարդիոգրամա:

----------


## Չամիչ

Ներող կլինեք, տեղադրել էի ֆիլմի ոչ լրիվ տարբերակը:

Սա էլ ֆիլմի ամբողջական տարբերակը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարցականի նշանս էլի կորել է: Ինչ թեստեր, հարցաշար? Սա է համարվում օբյեկտիվ դիագնոստիկա? Դա նույնն է, եթե սրտի վիճակը ստուգելու համար բժիշկները առաջարկեին հարցաշար, այլ ոչ թե կարդիոգրամա:


Հարցաշար չէ, ասում եմ` թեստեր: Ու ամեն տեղից վեր կացած մարդ չի կարող դրանք սարքել: Եքա մշակումներ են անցնում, հետազոտություններ, հետո նոր թույլ են տալիս դրանք դիագնոստիկ նպատակներով օգտագործել:

Կարդիոլոգիայում չեն կարող նման բաներ կիրառվել, որովհետև սրտի հիվանդությունների սիմպտոմները մարդու ասած/արածը չի, ի տարբերություն հոգեկան հիվանդությունների:

----------


## Arpine

> Երկուսն էլ


Իսկ եթե գեների մեջ կա, ապա կախված բարեկեցիկ վիճակից, հնարավոր է, որ այդ գենը չդրսևորվի, թե՞ պարտադիր դոմինանտ, ռեցեսիվիցա կախված:





> Հոգեբուժությունը դժվար է համարել գիտություն, քանի որ այստեղ չկա օբյեկտիվ դիագնոստիկա, դիագնոստիակն դրվում է հիմք ընդունելով հոգեբուժի սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումը, իսկ ով կարող է երաշխավորել, որ հոգեբուժը առողջ է?


Իսկ ո՞վ զբաղվի հոգեբուժության խնդիրներով :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ եթե գեների մեջ կա, ապա կախված բարեկեցիկ վիճակից, հնարավոր է, որ այդ գենը չդրսևորվի, թե՞ պարտադիր դոմինանտ, ռեցեսիվիցա կախված:


Կախված ա, թե որ հիվանդությունն ա:

----------


## Arpine

> Գիտեի, որ էս թեման պետքա գալու…Ճ
> 
> Հարց. Հոգեկան հիվանդությունների պատճառները ավելի շատ ժառանգականությո՞ւնն է լինում(հանդիպում պրակտիկայում), թե՞  միջավայրը:





> Երկուսն էլ


Մոտ 100-200 տարվա համամատությամբ հոգեկան հիվանդություններով տառապողները ավելացել են չէ՞.
Եթե այո, ապա դրանից չե՞նք հագում, որ միջավայրի ազդեցությունը մեծացել է(մեծ է), թե՞ ոչ :Think:

----------


## soultaker

> Կարդիոլոգիայում չեն կարող նման բաներ կիրառվել, որովհետև սրտի հիվանդությունների սիմպտոմները մարդու ասած/արածը չի, ի տարբերություն հոգեկան հիվանդությունների:


Իսկ առողջ մարդը չի՞ կարող դիտմամբ իրեն պահել այնպես, ինչպես կպահեր տվյալ դիագնոզով հոգեկան հիվանդը:
Օրինակ սրտի դեպքում դժվար թե մարդ կարենա արհեստական սրտի ռիթմը փոխի իրա ուզած ձևով, բայց թե իրեն ինչպես կպահի ու հարցերին ոնց կպատասխանի, իր ձեռքում է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մոտ 100-200 տարվա համամատությամբ հոգեկան հիվանդություններով տառապողները ավելացել են չէ՞.
> Եթե այո, ապա դրանից չե՞նք հագում, որ միջավայրի ազդեցությունը մեծացել է(մեծ է), թե՞ ոչ


Ուղղակի սկսել են դիագնոզել, իմ կարծիքով չեն ավելացել:




> Իսկ առողջ մարդը չի՞ կարող դիտմամբ իրեն պահել այնպես, ինչպես կպահեր տվյալ դիագնոզով հոգեկան հիվանդը:
> Օրինակ սրտի դեպքում դժվար թե մարդ կարենա արհեստական սրտի ռիթմը փոխի իրա ուզած ձևով, բայց թե իրեն ինչպես կպահի ու հարցերին ոնց կպատասխանի, իր ձեռքում է:


Սրտի դեպքում հիվանդը կարող է շարժվել, ու կարդիոգրամայի վրա արտեֆակտ լինի: Բժշկի խնդիրն ա ճիշտ մեկնաբանելը: Արտեֆակտն ու առիթմիան շատ նման են իրար  :Wink: 
Նույնն էլ հոգեբուժության դեպքում ա: Բժիշկը պիտի կարողանա ճիշտ մեկնաբանել արդյունքները, որովհետև դրանք չոր թվեր են, ուրիշ ոչինչ:

----------

Arpine (24.02.2012), Freeman (24.02.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հարցաշար չէ, ասում եմ` թեստեր: Ու ամեն տեղից վեր կացած մարդ չի կարող դրանք սարքել: Եքա մշակումներ են անցնում, հետազոտություններ, հետո նոր թույլ են տալիս դրանք դիագնոստիկ նպատակներով օգտագործել:
> 
> Կարդիոլոգիայում չեն կարող նման բաներ կիրառվել, որովհետև սրտի հիվանդությունների սիմպտոմները մարդու ասած/արածը չի, ի տարբերություն հոգեկան հիվանդությունների:


Ինչ թեսթեր? Խնդրեմ սա էլ տեսանյութ, որտեղ հոգեբուժը հենց ինքն է խոստովանում, որ հոգեբուժության մեջ գոյություն չունի դիագնոստիկա, դիագնոզը դրվում է բժշկի սուբյեկտիվ ընկալման հիման վրա:

Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ մեկնաբանությունները, որոնք տեղ են գտել այս տեսանյութի տակ, մեկնաբանություններ այն մասին թե ինչ անմարդկային վերաբերմունքի են արժանանում հիվանդները հոգեբուժարաններում, որոնք նախատեսված են մարդկանց հոգեկան առողջությունը վերականգնելու համար:




Իսկ հիվանդը խոսքի իրավունք չունի, որովհետեւ հենվելով զուտ հոգեբուժի "հեղինակավոր" կարծիքի վրա նա արդեն համարվում է հոգեկան հիվանդ, այսինքն մեկը ում ցանկացած գործողություն դիտարկվում է, որպես հիվանդության արգասիք, հետեւաբար ոչ ադեկվատ: Մարդիկ ոչ այնքան, հավանաբար, վախենում են հոգեկան հիվանդություններից, որքան հոգեբուժերից եւ հոգեբուժարաններից: Ահա թե ինչ վարկանիշ են իրենց համար վաստակել հոգեբուժները: Մինչդեռ հենց իրենք են խոստովանում որ պատկերացում իսկ չունեն թե ինչի հետ գործ ունեն:  Սակայն, այնուամենայնիվ, չեն զլանում տարեց տարի հոգեկան հիվանդությունների նորանոր անվանումներ հնարել, տարեց տարի ավելի ու ավելի շատ մարդկանց հաշվին իրենց ապրանքը վաճառել:

Նորից եմ ուզում շեշտել, այո, կան էնպիսի իրավիճակներ, որոնց դեպքում առանց դեղորայքային միջամտության հնարավոր չէ, այո, հոգեբուժները բազմաթիվ մարդկանց օգնել են եւ օգնում են: Խոսքը գնում է այն անազնիվ եւ այն անթույլատրելի վերաբերմունքի մասին, որը բժշկության այդ ճյուղի ներկայացուցիչները ցուցաբերում են հասարակության հանդեպ: 

Այո, իսկապես կան շատ լուրջ հոգեկան խանգարումներ, բայց գոյություն ունեն նաեւ էմոցիոնալ մի շարք խանգարումներ, որոնք չի կարելի դիտարկել որպես հոգեկան հիվանդություններ, մինչդեռ հեգեբուժները հենց դա էլ փորձում են անել, չեն զլանում իրենց ձեռքը ընկած` էմոցիոնալ որեւէ պրոբլեմ ունեցող ցանկացած մարդու վերագրել որեւէ հոգեկան հիվանդություն եւ բուժել որպես հոգեկան հիվանդի:

Ասելիքս հետեւյլան է, հոգեբուժերը չեն կարող իրենց իրավունք վերապահել մարդկանց հոգեկան առողջության վերաբերյալ գնահատականներ տալ, որովհետեւ չունեն դիագնոզի վստահելի էնպիսի մեթոդներ, որոնք թույլ կտան փաստացի վեր հանել հոգեկան այս կամ այն ախտանիշը: Մինչդեռ նրանք հայտնվել են մարդկանց հոգեկան առողջությունը գնահատողի մենաշնորհային դիրքում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Խնդրում եմ` հոգեկան առողջության մասին խոսելիս ռուսներին չմեջբերել, նրանց օրինակները ցույց չտալ, որովհետև նախ Ռուսաստանում այդ թեստերը քչերն են կիրառում: Ընդհանրապես ռուսական բժշկության մեջ ապացուցողականը քսաներորդ պլան է մղված, ամեն բժիշկ հիմնվում է իր փորձի վրա: Երկրորդ, Ռուսաստանում ու նման երկրներում է, որ հիվանդների իրավունքները խախտվում են: Արևմուտքում Աստված չանի մի բժիշկ ձայն բարձրացնի հիվանդի վրա, հաջորդ օրը խալաթից կզրկվի:

Իսկ եթե հոգեբույժը չի գնահատում, ուրեմն էլ ո՞վ պիտի գնահատի: Գուցե առաջարկեք, որ սրտի հիվանդություններն էլ կարդիոլոգի մենաշնորհը չլինեն: Հոգեբույժը համապատասխան կրթություն է ստանում: Ու կրկնում եմ` բավական բարդ ու ստանդարտիզացված թեստեր կան հիվանդի վիճակը գնահատելու համար: Ուղղակի թեստ ասելով պատկերացնում եք էն անկապ հոգեբանական խաղերը: Տենց չի: Մարդիկ տարիների ջանք են թափում էդ թեստերը մշակելու ու evidence based սարքելու համար: Լավ, կարդիոլոգիան թողնենք, գանք աֆազիային: Աֆազիայով մարդ տեսե՞լ եք: Դա էլ հո նյարդաբանական հիվանդության հետևանք է: Մարդու լեզուն տուժում է, ու անգամ ոչ բժիշկը կարող է նկատել: Բայց ո՞նց ստուգել, թե ոնց է տուժել: Էլի էդ ստանդարտիզացված թեստերով:

----------

Freeman (24.02.2012), Ֆոտոն (29.02.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ ո՞վ զբաղվի հոգեբուժության խնդիրներով


Ես չեմ ասում, որ նրանք չպետք է զբաղվեն այդ խնդիրներով: Ասելիքս այն է, որ իրենց չփորձեն ներկայացնել ավելին քան կան իրականում: Այսինքն չփորձեն ներկայանալ որպես հոգեկան առողջությանը վերաբերող  հարցերի բացարձակ գիտակ, որպիսին հիմա են փորձում ներկայանալ, մարդկանց աչքերին թոզ փչելով: Հոգեբուժությունը դարձել է մի ոլորտ, որը իր գոյությամբ ավելի շատ սթրեսի պատճառ է դարձել , քան փորձում է սթրեսից հանել: Եվ պատճառը այն սուտն է ու կեղծիքը որի մեջ թաղվել է այդ ոլորտը:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Խնդրում եմ` հոգեկան առողջության մասին խոսելիս ռուսներին չմեջբերել, նրանց օրինակները ցույց չտալ, որովհետև նախ Ռուսաստանում այդ թեստերը քչերն են կիրառում: Ընդհանրապես ռուսական բժշկության մեջ ապացուցողականը քսաներորդ պլան է մղված, ամեն բժիշկ հիմնվում է իր փորձի վրա: Երկրորդ, Ռուսաստանում ու նման երկրներում է, որ հիվանդների իրավունքները խախտվում են: Արևմուտքում Աստված չանի մի բժիշկ ձայն բարձրացնի հիվանդի վրա, հաջորդ օրը խալաթից կզրկվի:
> 
> Իսկ եթե հոգեբույժը չի գնահատում, ուրեմն էլ ո՞վ պիտի գնահատի: Գուցե առաջարկեք, որ սրտի հիվանդություններն էլ կարդիոլոգի մենաշնորհը չլինեն: Հոգեբույժը համապատասխան կրթություն է ստանում: Ու կրկնում եմ` բավական բարդ ու ստանդարտիզացված թեստեր կան հիվանդի վիճակը գնահատելու համար: Ուղղակի թեստ ասելով պատկերացնում եք էն անկապ հոգեբանական խաղերը: Տենց չի: Մարդիկ տարիների ջանք են թափում էդ թեստերը մշակելու ու evidence based սարքելու համար: Լավ, կարդիոլոգիան թողնենք, գանք աֆազիային: Աֆազիայով մարդ տեսե՞լ եք: Դա էլ հո նյարդաբանական հիվանդության հետևանք է: Մարդու լեզուն տուժում է, ու անգամ ոչ բժիշկը կարող է նկատել: Բայց ո՞նց ստուգել, թե ոնց է տուժել: Էլի էդ ստանդարտիզացված թեստերով:


Իսկ ինչ կարեւոր է թե ում մեջբերել: Խոսքը ծավալվում է, ոչ թե հոգեբուժի ազային պատկանելության շուր, եւ ազգությանը բնորոշ բարոյական նորմերի շուրջ, այլ հոգեբուժության համակարգի խարխլուն հիմքերի շուրջ, որի պատճառով այս ոլորտում հանարավոր են դառնում նման անցանկալի դրսեւորումները: Ուրեմն ոլորտը այնքան խարխլուն է, որ ստիպված ենք հույս դնել այս կամ այն ազգի ներսում արատացած բորոյահոգեբանական նորմերի վրա:

Նորից եմ ուզում շեշտել, շատ լավ են անում որ ջանքեր են թափում, ճիշտ են անում, բայց թող ազնվություն ունենան իրերը իրենց անունով կոչել, այսինքն խոստովանել, որ իրենց այժմյան կարգավիճակը իրենց թույլ չի տալիս հանդես գալու մարդկանց հոգեկան առողջությանը գնահատական տալու հեղինակավոր դիրքերից: Մարդիկ վախենում են հոգեբուժներից, հազիվ թե կարողնան բավարար օգնություն ակնկալել նրանցից ում հանդեպ լցված են անվստահությամբ:

----------


## Freeman

> Իսկ ինչ կարեւոր է թե ում մեջբերել: Խոսքը ծավալվում է, ոչ թե հոգեբուժի ազային պատկանելության շուր, եւ ազգությանը բնորոշ բարոյական նորմերի շուրջ, այլ հոգեբուժության համակարգի խարխլուն հիմքերի շուրջ, որի պատճառով այս ոլորտում հանարավոր են դառնում նման անցանկալի դրսեւորումները: Ուրեմն ոլորտը այնքան խարխլուն է, որ ստիպված ենք հույս դնել այս կամ այն ազգի ներսում արատացած բորոյահոգեբանական նորմերի վրա:


Էնքանով ա կարևոր, որ մի կասկածելի գիտելիքներ ունեցող ռուսի խոսքերից սկսում ես հոգեբուժության «խարխլուն հիմքերի» մասին եզրակացություններ անել  :Wink:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (31.03.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Էնքանով ա կարևոր, որ մի կասկածելի գիտելիքներ ունեցող ռուսի խոսքերից սկսում ես հոգեբուժության «խարխլուն հիմքերի» մասին եզրակացություններ անել


Freeman ջան, հնարավոր չէ կասկածի տակ դնել այն ինչ կասկածի ենթակա չէ: StrangeLittleGirl - ը ասում է, որ Ռուսաստանում այդ թեսթերը քչերն են կիրառում: Այս հանգամանքը իր հերթին շատ լավ բնորոշում է թե ինչ անմխիթար վիճակ է այս ոլորտում: Կան ինչ որ թեսթեր, որոնց հենց իրենք հոգեբուժները բանի տեղ չեն դնում :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Freeman ջան, հնարավոր չէ կասկածի տակ դնել այն ինչ կասկածի ենթակա չէ: StrangeLittleGirl - ը ասում է, որ Ռուսաստանում այդ թեսթերը քչերն են կիրառում: Այս հանգամանքը իր հերթին շատ լավ բնորոշում է թե ինչ անմխիթար վիճակ է այս ոլորտում: Կան ինչ որ թեսթեր, որոնց հենց իրենք հոգեբուժները բանի տեղ չեն դնում


Ոչ թե բանի տեղ չեն դնում, այլ
1. Տեղյակ չեն
2. Իրենց մասին էնքան մեծ կարծիքի են, որ արհամարհում են
Դա նման է մեր դասախոսներից մեկին, որը հիվանդին անալիզի ուղարկելու փոխարեն ասում էր` հո արա, ու դրանով կրեատինինի մակարդակ որոշում: Դա գիտական մոտեցում չէ:

----------

Freeman (31.03.2012)

----------


## Yerevan Boy

ինչովա տարբերվում դեպրեսիայով հիվանդը շիզոֆրենիաով հիվանդից?
ինչովա տարբերվում դեպրեսիան նեւրոզից?
կարող է մարդու մոտ սեքսուալ անբավարվածությունը առաջացնել դեպրեսիա ,նեւրոզ?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ինչովա տարբերվում դեպրեսիայով հիվանդը շիզոֆրենիաով հիվանդից?
> ինչովա տարբերվում դեպրեսիան նեւրոզից?
> կարող է մարդու մոտ սեքսուալ անբավարվածությունը առաջացնել դեպրեսիա ,նեւրոզ?


1. Դեպրեսիան ու շիզոֆրենիան արմատապես տարբեր հիվանդություններ են, չնայած որպես շիզոֆրենիայի սկզբնական դրսևորում կարող է դեպրեսիան հանդես գալ: Շիզոֆրենիան բնորոշվում է, այսպես կոչված, դրական-բացասական ախտանիշներով: Դրականն այն ախտանիշներն են, որոնք նախկինում չեն եղել, բայց ի հայտ են եկել հիվանդության արդյունքում (օրինակ` ցնորքներ, զառանցական մտքեր): Բացասականներն այն ախտանիշներն են, որոնք ի հայտ են եկել որևէ առողջ հատկանիշի կորստի արդյունքում (օրինակ` հույզերի աղքատացում, հետաքրքրությունների կորուստ): Դեպրեսիան առավելապես բնորոշվում է դասական եռյակով` տրամադրության անկում, հոգեշարժական արգելակում (այսինքն` հիվանդը բավականաչափ կամք չի ունենում, որպեսզի կատարի իր առոօրյա գործողությունները կամ կատարում է շատ դանդաղ ու ոչ լիարժեք), մտածողության դանդաղում (հիվանդը դանդաղ է խոսում, դանդաղ է մտածում):

Եթե այսքանը պարզ չէ, խնդրեմ, հարցեր տվեք, կփորձեմ պարզաբանել:

2. Դեպրեսիան ու նևրոզը տարբերելը մի քիչ բարդ հարց է, որովհետև իմ համեստ կարծիքով նևրոզն արհեստականորեն ներմուծված տերմին է և ընդգրկում է հիվանդությունների շատ լայն խումբ, որի մեջ կարող է նաև դեպրեսիան մտնել:

3. Այո, կարող է: Բայց կարող է նաև հակառակը լինել. դեպրեսիայի հետևանքով լիբիդոն իջնում է:

----------

ivy (20.04.2012)

----------


## Apsara

Ինչ-որ տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ կրոնական հիմքերի վրա առաջացած հոգեբանական խանգարումները բուժել հնարավոր չէ: 

Կուզեմ իմանամ ճիշտ ա թե չէ, մեկ էլ շիզոֆրենյան բուժվում ա, թե դեղերով են ապրում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ-որ տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ կրոնական հիմքերի վրա առաջացած հոգեբանական խանգարումները բուժել հնարավոր չէ: 
> 
> Կուզեմ իմանամ ճիշտ ա թե չէ, մեկ էլ շիզոֆրենյան բուժվում ա, թե դեղերով են ապրում


Կրոնական հիմքերի վրա հոգեկան խանգարումների մասին որ խոսում են, էդ բոլորը սուտ ա, նման բան չի կարող լինել: Այլ մի ուրիշ բան ա տեղի ունենում. հոգեկան խանգարում ունեցողները հակված են զանազան կրոնական կազմակերպությունների անդամ դառնալ կամ նույնիսկ ստեղծել իրենց կրոնը: Պարզ ասած` ոչ թե կրոնն ա մարդուն հիվանդ դարձնում, այլ որոշ հիվանդներ հակված են կրոնն ընտրելու: Ընդ որում` դրանք կարող են լինել աշխարհի ամենատարբեր կրոնները: Օրինակ, հիվանդ ունեինք, որ մինչև ուղնուծուծը առաքելական էր ու պնդում էր, որ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչն իրան հյուր ա գալիս, միասին սուրճ են խմում:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա շիզոֆրենիային, ապա այն բուժվում ա մնացած բոլոր խրոնիկական հիվանդությունների նման: Ինչպես շաքար ունեցողն ու հիպերտոնիկ հիվանդը պիտի մինչև կյանքի վերջ դեղ խմեն, որ սիմպտոմներն ի հայտ չգան, էնպես էլ շիզոֆրենիա ունեցողները:

----------

Apsara (21.04.2012), Freeman (21.04.2012), ivy (20.04.2012)

----------


## Apsara

> Կրոնական հիմքերի վրա հոգեկան խանգարումների մասին որ խոսում են, էդ բոլորը սուտ ա, նման բան չի կարող լինել: Այլ մի ուրիշ բան ա տեղի ունենում. հոգեկան խանգարում ունեցողները հակված են զանազան կրոնական կազմակերպությունների անդամ դառնալ կամ նույնիսկ ստեղծել իրենց կրոնը: Պարզ ասած` ոչ թե կրոնն ա մարդուն հիվանդ դարձնում, այլ որոշ հիվանդներ հակված են կրոնն ընտրելու: Ընդ որում` դրանք կարող են լինել աշխարհի ամենատարբեր կրոնները: Օրինակ, հիվանդ ունեինք, որ մինչև ուղնուծուծը առաքելական էր ու պնդում էր, որ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչն իրան հյուր ա գալիս, միասին սուրճ են խմում:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա շիզոֆրենիային, ապա այն բուժվում ա մնացած բոլոր խրոնիկական հիվանդությունների նման: Ինչպես շաքար ունեցողն ու հիպերտոնիկ հիվանդը պիտի մինչև կյանքի վերջ դեղ խմեն, որ սիմպտոմներն ի հայտ չգան, էնպես էլ շիզոֆրենիա ունեցողները:


Բյուր ջան շնորհակալություն, բայց երևի ամենադժվարը մարդուն հասկացնել, որ իր մոտ շիզոֆրենիա է և նա պիտի ինչ-ինչ դեղեր խմի; 
Իսկ եթե շիզոֆրենիայով տառապող մարդը հրաժարվում է դեղեր ընդունել ինչ է նրան սպառնում ապագայում?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան շնորհակալություն, բայց երևի ամենադժվարը մարդուն հասկացնել, որ իր մոտ շիզոֆրենիա է և նա պիտի ինչ-ինչ դեղեր խմի; 
> Իսկ եթե շիզոֆրենիայով տառապող մարդը հրաժարվում է դեղեր ընդունել ինչ է նրան սպառնում ապագայում?


Հա, էդ շատ բարդ բան ա: Նորմալ երկրներում շիզոֆրենիկների հետ նաև կոգնիտիվ-վարքային թերապիա են անցկացնում, ինչի ընթացքում սովորացնում են հիվանդության հետ ապրել:

Դեղ չխմելը տարբեր հիվանդների մոտ տարբեր հետևանքներ կարա ունենա: Մեկի մոտ ուղղակի սրացումները հաճախ կլինեն, մյուսի մոտ` սրացումը չի անցնի, երրորդի աշխատունակությունը շատ արագ կնվազի, չորրորդն էլ կարա Ջոն Նեշ լինի: Նենց որ բարդ հարց ա...

----------

Apsara (28.04.2012), Vardik! (05.11.2013)

----------


## ivy

«Հոգեբուժությունը և կարծրատիպերը»

Մեր Բյուրն է խոսում  :Smile:

----------

Agni (05.11.2013), Arpine (05.11.2013), Brian_Boru (07.11.2013), Chuk (05.11.2013), keyboard (05.11.2013), Lílium (20.05.2014), Moonwalker (05.11.2013), Sagittarius (05.11.2013), total_abandon (20.05.2014), Vardik! (20.05.2014), Աթեիստ (05.11.2013), Արամ (05.11.2013), Արէա (05.11.2013), Եկվոր (07.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (15.03.2018), Ներսես_AM (05.11.2013), Շինարար (05.11.2013), Ուլուանա (05.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (05.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

գնում եմ դասի հեսա հասնեմ կլսեմ…

----------


## GriFFin

Թաքնված կամ լատենտ դիպրեսիան ախտորոշելու ձև կա ՞ : Կամ չափանիշներ ` հեգեկան անկում, շարժումների պասիվություն, ինչ-որ տրիադաներ կամ ախտանիշներ, համախտանիշեր:՞՞՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թաքնված կամ լատենտ դիպրեսիան ախտորոշելու ձև կա ՞ : Կամ չափանիշներ ` հեգեկան անկում, շարժումների պասիվություն, ինչ-որ տրիադաներ կամ ախտանիշներ, համախտանիշեր:՞՞՞


Եթե դեպրեսիան սուբկլինիկական կամ կլինիկական չի, ախտորոշելու կարիք էլ չկա: Իհարկե, եթե ընկնես հոգեբույժի ձեռը, հաստատ մի բան կգտնի: Բայց թաքնված դեպրեսիան ինքը չի ազդում առօրյայի վրա, հետևաբար կարիք չկա ախտորոշելու:

----------


## GriFFin

> Եթե դեպրեսիան սուբկլինիկական կամ կլինիկական չի, ախտորոշելու կարիք էլ չկա: Իհարկե, եթե ընկնես հոգեբույժի ձեռը, հաստատ մի բան կգտնի: Բայց թաքնված դեպրեսիան ինքը չի ազդում առօրյայի վրա, հետևաբար կարիք չկա ախտորոշելու:


Իսկ սուիցիդալ մտքերը՞

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ սուիցիդալ մտքերը՞


Մինչև չարտահայտի, չես կարա իմանաս:

----------


## GriFFin

> Մինչև չարտահայտի, չես կարա իմանաս:


Հիմա ստացվում ա, որ լատենտը ձև չկա ախտորոշելու: Եդ լավ չի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա ստացվում ա, որ լատենտը ձև չկա ախտորոշելու: Եդ լավ չի:


Լիզ, հոգեբուժության մեջ լիքը բան կա, որ մինչև հոգեբույժի ձեռքը չընկնի, չի ախտորոշվի: Ավելին՝ կատարյալ առողջ համարվող մարդն էլ եթե պատահաբար հոգեբույժի ձեռն ընկնի, մի բան կախտորոշվի:

Իսկ կոնկրետ դեպրեսիան երկբևեռ երկուսի ժամանակ շատ հաճախ հետմահու ա ախտորոշվում:

----------


## GriFFin

> Լիզ, հոգեբուժության մեջ լիքը բան կա, որ մինչև հոգեբույժի ձեռքը չընկնի, չի ախտորոշվի: *Ավելին՝ կատարյալ առողջ համարվող մարդն էլ եթե պատահաբար հոգեբույժի ձեռն ընկնի, մի բան կախտորոշվի:*
> 
> Իսկ կոնկրետ դեպրեսիան երկբևեռ երկուսի ժամանակ շատ հաճախ հետմահու ա ախտորոշվում:


Հա եդ եսել եմ նկատել  :LOL:  Հեսա նևրոզները անցնենք ավելի լավ կպատկերացնեմ եդ պահը :Hands Up:  մմ, լավ հասկացա:

----------


## Freeman

> Ավելին՝ կատարյալ առողջ համարվող մարդն էլ եթե պատահաբար հոգեբույժի ձեռն ընկնի, մի բան կախտորոշվի:


Հա, ինձ սաղ օրը մարդամեկերն ախտորոշում են :/

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա եդ եսել եմ նկատել  Հեսա նևրոզները անցնենք ավելի լավ կպատկերացնեմ եդ պահը մմ, լավ հասկացա:


Լիզ, մի բան էլ... հիմա նևրոզ տերմինը չկա  :LOL:  ու վաբշե, էն, ինչ դուք անցնում եք հիմա, բացարձակապես կապ չունի աշխարհի հոգեբուժության հետ  :LOL:  կներես, չէի ուզում ասել, բայց դե ասում եմ  :Jpit: 



> Հա, ինձ սաղ օրը մարդամեկերն ախտորոշում են :/


աչքիս դուք էլ եք հոգեբուժության ցիկլի  :Jpit:

----------


## Freeman

> աչքիս դուք էլ եք հոգեբուժության ցիկլի


Չէ դեռ, Էլիզենք են ախտորոշում)
Ի դեպ, tapatalk-ը խաբար ա տալիս, երբ ինձ մեջբերում են, լավ ա)

----------


## Vaio

> Իսկ կոնկրետ դեպրեսիան երկբևեռ երկուսի ժամանակ շատ հաճախ հետմահու ա ախտորոշվում:


Եվ ոնցա ախտորոշվում?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եվ ոնցա ախտորոշվում?


Էդ մարդիկ հաճախ ինքնասպան են լինում, մինչդեռ իրանց ընկերներն իրանց հիշում են որպես ուրախ, ժպտերես, կյանքից գոհ մարդկանց:

----------

Vaio (20.05.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Չէ դեռ, Էլիզենք են ախտորոշում)
> Ի դեպ, tapatalk-ը խաբար ա տալիս, երբ ինձ մեջբերում են, լավ ա)


Ես քո վրա բաներ եմ փորձարկել արա՞  :Angry2:  Մեկել tapatalk՞

----------


## GriFFin

[QUOTE=StrangeLittleGirl;2477260]Լիզ, մի բան էլ... հիմա նևրոզ տերմինը չկա  :LOL:  ու վաբշե, էն, ինչ դուք անցնում եք հիմա, բացարձակապես կապ չունի աշխարհի հոգեբուժության հետ  :LOL:  կներես, չէի ուզում ասել, բայց դե ասում եմ  :Jpit: 

Բյուր թողեիր մնաի մթության մեջ  :Shok:

----------


## Freeman

> Ես քո վրա բաներ եմ փորձարկել արա՞  Մեկել tapatalk՞


Դու ախտորոշողներին էիր ախտորոշում :/

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր թողեիր մնաի մթության մեջ


Գիտեմ, տխուր ա, բայց էդ տենց ա  :Sad:  Վահեենց որ դաս էի տալիս, երկու հոգեբուժություն էի սովորացնում: Անգամ կլինօրդինատուրայում էի երկու հոգեբուժություն սովորում. մեկը, որը հարցնելու են քննությանը, իսկ մյուսը, որ հիմա աշխարհում ընդունված ա:

----------


## total_abandon

Շիզոֆրենիայի մասին, շատ հետաքրքիր։

----------


## GriFFin

> Դու ախտորոշողներին էիր ախտորոշում :/


Դե հիմա  :LOL:

----------


## GriFFin

> Գիտեմ, տխուր ա, բայց էդ տենց ա  Վահեենց որ դաս էի տալիս, երկու հոգեբուժություն էի սովորացնում: Անգամ կլինօրդինատուրայում էի երկու հոգեբուժություն սովորում. մեկը, որը հարցնելու են քննությանը, իսկ մյուսը, որ հիմա աշխարհում ընդունված ա:


 Մեզ հետ Հայկն ա տենց անում :Xeloq:  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեզ հետ Հայկն ա տենց անում


Ապրի ինքը  :Smile:  Փաստորեն, նորություն չէր ասածս, էլ ինձ մի մեղադրի  :Jpit:  Գիտեմ, դժվար ա, բայց ժամանակակից աշխարհն ավելի կարևոր ա, քան էդ ախմախ կապույտ գիրքը (թե՞ դուք դրա թազա վերսիայով եք անցնում):

----------


## GriFFin

> Շիզոֆրենիայի մասին, շատ հետաքրքիր։


Ըըըը,ԸՍՏ ԻՍ ես շիզոֆրենիա չի  :Shok:  ենել հասկարակ ձևի: Ես անձի երկատում ա, եդ դիսոցիածիվ խանգարում ա:

----------


## GriFFin

> Ապրի ինքը  Փաստորեն, նորություն չէր ասածս, էլ ինձ մի մեղադրի  Գիտեմ, դժվար ա, բայց ժամանակակից աշխարհն ավելի կարևոր ա, քան էդ ախմախ կապույտ գիրքը (թե՞ դուք դրա թազա վերսիայով եք անցնում):


Ինքը ամեն օր մեզ հանում ա մթությունից  :LOL:  Մանկական աշխարհս հեղաթյուրելով գնում ա :LOL:  Մերը կռեմովի ա :Bad:

----------


## Freeman

> Ապրի ինքը  Փաստորեն, նորություն չէր ասածս, էլ ինձ մի մեղադրի  Գիտեմ, դժվար ա, բայց ժամանակակից աշխարհն ավելի կարևոր ա, քան էդ ախմախ կապույտ գիրքը (թե՞ դուք դրա թազա վերսիայով եք անցնում):


Նորություն չէր, համարյա բոլոր մասնագիտություններն էլ տենց են, բոլոր ամբիոններում էլ կան մարդիկ, որ առանձին ասում են, թե ինչն ա տեստերի համար պետք, ինչը՝ բուժման:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նորություն չէր, համարյա բոլոր մասնագիտություններն էլ տենց են, բոլոր ամբիոններում էլ կան մարդիկ, որ առանձին ասում են, թե ինչն ա տեստերի համար պետք, ինչը՝ բուժման:


Ռուբ, հոգեբուժության մեջ էդ անդունդը շատ ավելի մեծ ա, հսկայական տերմինաբանական տարբերություն ա, հիվանդությունների լրիվ տարբեր դասակարգում: Ասենք, նայի, թերապիայից սրտի իշեմիկ հիվանդության անունը թեստերում էլ ա տենց, աշխարհում էլ, իսկ հոգեբուժության մեջ մի բանը թեստերում կարա կոչվի հիստերիկ պսիխոպաթիա, աշխարհում՝ անձի սահմանային խանգարում, թեստերում՝ մանիակալ-դեպրեսիվ պսիխոզ, աշխարհում՝ երկբևեռ խանգարում, թեստերում՝ հիստերիկ նևրոզ, աշխարհում՝ սիմպտոմներից կախված, կա՛մ սոմատիզացված խանգարում, կա՛մ դիսոցիատիվ-կոնվերսիոն խանգարում: Լուրջ եմ ասում, էս սաղ տարբերությունները սարսափելի են: Ու ամբիոնը դեռ 50-ականներում դոփում ա: Թե ինչքան կշարունակվի, չգիտեմ:

----------


## Freeman

> Ռուբ, հոգեբուժության մեջ էդ անդունդը շատ ավելի մեծ ա, հսկայական տերմինաբանական տարբերություն ա, հիվանդությունների լրիվ տարբեր դասակարգում: Ասենք, նայի, թերապիայից սրտի իշեմիկ հիվանդության անունը թեստերում էլ ա տենց, աշխարհում էլ, իսկ հոգեբուժության մեջ մի բանը թեստերում կարա կոչվի հիստերիկ պսիխոպաթիա, աշխարհում՝ անձի սահմանային խանգարում, թեստերում՝ մանիակալ-դեպրեսիվ պսիխոզ, աշխարհում՝ երկբևեռ խանգարում, թեստերում՝ հիստերիկ նևրոզ, աշխարհում՝ սիմպտոմներից կախված, կա՛մ սոմատիզացված խանգարում, կա՛մ դիսոցիատիվ-կոնվերսիոն խանգարում: Լուրջ եմ ասում, էս սաղ տարբերությունները սարսափելի են: Ու ամբիոնը դեռ 50-ականներում դոփում ա: Թե ինչքան կշարունակվի, չգիտեմ:


Դե, բան չասեցի, հնարավոր ա, էդ ավելի շատ ա կաղում) մանավանդ, որ հոգեբուժությունը երկու շաբաթից ենք սկսելու, բայց մեկ ա, էդ հազվադեպ երևույթ չի, դաժե տարբեր ամբիոնների գրականության մեջ նույն հիվանդությունը տարբեր պաթոգենեզ ունի: Օրինակ՝ բրոնխիալ ասթման թերապիայում, խիրուրգիայում ու ընտանեկան բժշկության ամբիոնում:

----------


## Freeman

Պ.ս. Ես մեր կրթական համակարգի մասին քեզ չգրեցի, որովհետև ֆիզիկապես չհասցրի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե, բան չասեցի, հնարավոր ա, էդ ավելի շատ ա կաղում) մանավանդ, որ հոգեբուժությունը երկու շաբաթից ենք սկսելու, բայց մեկ ա, էդ հազվադեպ երևույթ չի, դաժե տարբեր ամբիոնների գրականության մեջ նույն հիվանդությունը տարբեր պաթոգենեզ ունի: Օրինակ՝ բրոնխիալ ասթման թերապիայում, խիրուրգիայում ու ընտանեկան բժշկության ամբիոնում:


Դե պաթոգենեզը շատ մանր-մունր բան ա, մանավանդ պրակտիկայում կտեսնես, որ դա էդքան էական չի կամ որ մինչև հիմա էլ աշխարհում իրար միս են ուտում էս կամ էն հիվանդության պաթոգենեզի համար: Բայց այ որ նոզոլոգիաներն են տենց ահավոր տարբեր լինում, դա արդեն սարսափելի ա: Դու մտնում ես պրակտիկա, գլուխդ մի բան են լցրել, կլինօրդինատուրայի քննությանը մի բան են ուզում, բայց աշխարհում լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա կատարվում:

----------

Freeman (21.05.2014)

----------


## Elea

ինչ անել  կամ ինչպես կոփել ինքդ քեզ որ  դեպրեսիայի մեջ ավելի քիչ ընկնես

----------


## Freeman

> Դե պաթոգենեզը շատ մանր-մունր բան ա, մանավանդ պրակտիկայում կտեսնես, որ դա էդքան էական չի կամ որ մինչև հիմա էլ աշխարհում իրար միս են ուտում էս կամ էն հիվանդության պաթոգենեզի համար: Բայց այ որ նոզոլոգիաներն են տենց ահավոր տարբեր լինում, դա արդեն սարսափելի ա: Դու մտնում ես պրակտիկա, գլուխդ մի բան են լցրել, կլինօրդինատուրայի քննությանը մի բան են ուզում, բայց աշխարհում լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա կատարվում:


Նոզոլոգիաներն էլ, օրինակ թե որոնք են մտնում ԹՔՕՀ մեջ )

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նոզոլոգիաներն էլ, օրինակ թե որոնք են մտնում ԹՔՕՀ մեջ )


Լավ, ես էլ բան չեմ խոսում, ավելի լավ ա՝ ինքդ անցնես, որ իմանաս: Մենակ թե կարգին դասախոս տա, որ էն մյուսը՝ աշխարհում կատարվածն էլ իմանա, որտև ամբիոնի դասախոսների մեծ մասը չգիտեն:

----------


## GriFFin

> Լավ, ես էլ բան չեմ խոսում, ավելի լավ ա՝ ինքդ անցնես, որ իմանաս: Մենակ թե կարգին դասախոս տա, որ էն մյուսը՝ աշխարհում կատարվածն էլ իմանա, որտև ամբիոնի դասախոսների մեծ մասը չգիտեն:


Ես մեր անեսթեզի դասախոսի ասածները, որ հիշում եմ...լավ չի ստեղ մնացող լավ ու խելացի բժիշկների վիճակը :Bad:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Բժիշկ ընկերներ ջան, ինձ Brintellix են նշանակել էսօր, երեք օր 5 մգ, դրանից հետո՝ 10 մգ։ Դեղատոմսում սխալ էր գրել ոնց որ, 5 մգ֊անոցը՝ 30 հատ, 10 մգ֊անոցը՝ 7 հատ, ու ինձ մենակ էդ 10 մգ֊ն տվեցին, մինչև բժշկի հետ կապվեն ու ճշտեն։ Ասացին՝ դրանից սկսեմ, բայց վախենում եմ միանգամից էդ դոզայից սկսել։ Ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք։

Մեկ էլ դեղամիջոցի մասին ի՞նչ գիտեք, ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք։ Համեմատաբար նոր բան է բժշկիս ասելով, կողմնակի էֆեկտներն ավելի քիչ են։ Մի քանի տեղ օգտագործողների ռիվյուներ֊բան նայեցի, ինչպես և սպասվում էր՝ մի մասի համար մինչև հիմա եղած լավագույն հակադեպրեսանտն է, մյուսներին ոչ մի օգուտ չի տվել։ Մասնագիտական կարծիքը չէր խանգարի։

----------

CactuSoul (14.03.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմ նախկին (հուսով եմ) դեպրեսիայի փորձով մի փոքր կիսվեմ, մարդ ես, կարող է մեկին պետք գալ, բայց խնդրում եմ հաշվի առնել, ես բժիշկ չեմ ու չեմ էլ ուզում լինել, համ էլ կարող է մեկը լինի ինձ խորհուրդներ տա։
Ինձ թվում է երկար ժամանակ (մի 15 տարի ու մինչև վերջերս), ես դեպրեսիայի սինդրոմներ ունեի, դե ընկճվածության էնպիսի զգացում, կարծես սգի մեջ ես, մեկումեջ կոկորդս կծկվում էր առանց օբյեկտիվ պատճառների։ Նախնական շրջանում ինձ նույնիսկ թվում էր, թե կոկորդիս մեջ ինչ որ ուռուցքանման բան կա, դրա համար է կծկվում, կամ վահանաձև գեղձի պրոբլեմ ունեմ։ Գնացի բժշկի, էխո արեցին, շոշափեցին, չափեցին ձևեցին, ուղարկեցին նևրոպաթոլոգի մոտ։ Սա մի ջահել աղջիկ էր, զննեց, լսեց գանգատներս հարցրեց՝ դեղ խմելու հետ պրոբլեմ ունե՞ս, զարմացած ասի՝ չունեմ, սա բռնեց դեղատոմսով մի դեղ նշանակեց, գնացի առա, հետո ինտրուկցիան, որ կարդացի, նոր էդ ժամանակ բացահայտեցի որ անտիդեպրեսանտ է նշանակել։ Մտածեցի՝  տես, ինչ նրբանկատ աղջիկ ա եղել, չի ասել, որ ես դեպրեսիա ունեմ ։Ճ Մի քիչ շոկի մեջ էի, բայց դե սկսեցի խմել, մի տենց 15 օր խմեցի, զգացի, որ շշմում էշանում եմ ու սեռական ցանկություններս բթանում են,  ներվայնացա, մտածեցի փոխանակ պատճառները վերացնեմ, դեղ եմ խմում անճարի պես։ Թարկեցի (դեղ) խմելը, ու էլ էդ բժշկի մոտ չգնացի (պիտի մի ամսից իբր գնայի, որ հետևեր, տեսներ օգուտ կա, չկա, բլա բլա բլա)․․․ Ինքս ինձ պարզեցի, որ շատ եմ աշխատում, շատ եմ ներվայնանում, որոշ հարցեր անիմաստ ծանր եմ տանում, մի քիչ աշխատեցի սիմպտոմներիս վրա, ու տենց ահագին երկար կարելի է ասել յոլա եմ գնացել, մեկումեջ ավելի լավ զգալով, մեկումեջ ավելի վատ, մինչև մի երկու տարի առաջ քնելու պրոբլեմներ սկսվեցին ու գիշեները սկսեցի շնչահեղձ լինել (էդ մասին մի ուրիշ բաժնում պատմել եմ)։  Ստեղի բժշկության պրոբլեմն էլ էն էր, որ ինձ միանգամից շնչառական ապարատ նշանակեցին, համարելով, որ դեղերը արդեն անիմաստ են, ես լրիվ շոկի մեջ էի, հեչ պատրաստ չէի հոգեբանորեն ինձ շնչառական ապարատով ծանր մեռնող հիվանդ զգալ, ուստի թռա բժիշկներից, ասելով որ՝ լավ եմ, մերսի, որ պետք լինի կզանգեմ։
Փորձելով պանիկան զսպել, լիքը տոննաներով ինտերնետում բզբզբալով, ու ինքս ինձ փորձեր անելով, վերջը մի կերպ խելքս ոնց որ թե գլուխս եմ հավաքել․
1. Ծխելը վերջնականապես թարկեցի։ 
2. Հիմա զարթնում ենք առավոտ 5-ի կողմերը, գործից գալիս ենք տուն ժամը 3-ի կողմերը, քնում ենք ամենաուշը 9-ին։ 
3. Սննդի մեջ հնարավորինս պակասեցրել եմ ածխաջրերը՝ այսինքն հացաբուլկեղեն, խմորեղեն, շաքար, հնարավորինս փորձում եմ ավելացնել սպիտակուցները՝ միս, ձուկ, ձու, կաթնաշոռ, կեֆիր, գումարած սպիտակուցային կոկտեյլներ, ինչպես նաև ճարպեր ընկուզեղենի տեսքով։ 
4. Շաբաթը երեք անգամ ուժային պարապմունք ծանրաձողով, մեկ-երկու օր թեթև վազք 5-6կմ, ու մի օր ըստ հավեսի հեծանիվ։ 
5. Լիտրանոց ջրի տարա եմ դրել գործիս տեղը սեղանին, ու աշխատում եմ գոնե մի լիտր մինչև կեսօր խմել, որ հետո մի լիտր տանը խմեմ, գումարած թեյ, պրոտեյին կոկտեյլ, ու մի երկու բաժակ էլ զարթնելիս։ Եթե հանկարծ գիշերը զարթնում եմ, ապա ջուր եմ խմում։ 
Ասեմ ձեզ, սկսել եմ քնել առանց շատ շուռումուռ գալու ու շատ խռացնելու, տրամադրությունս էլ վերջերս թու թու թու, ոնց որ էլ շատ չի ընկնում առաջվա պես։ 
Ինչ եմ ուզում ասել՝ ինձ թվում է, դեղ կարելի է շատ հանգիստ խմել, եթե համոզված ես, որ մնացած տարբերակները փորձել ես, ու չեն աշխատել։

----------

Arpine (15.03.2018), boooooooom (14.03.2018), CactuSoul (14.03.2018), Smokie (16.03.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Հոգեկան առողջության հասնելու լավագույն ճանապարհը ստեղծագործական կյանքով ապրելն ա։ Ուղղակի ամեն մարդ պետք ա ճանաչի, թե հատկապես որտեղ, ինչ գործի մեջ ա ինքը ստեղծագործական թրթիռներ ապրում։

----------

CactuSoul (14.03.2018), Smokie (16.03.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (14.03.2018), Արշակ (14.03.2018), Դատարկություն (18.03.2018), Ուլուանա (15.03.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ նախկին (հուսով եմ) դեպրեսիայի փորձով մի փոքր կիսվեմ, մարդ ես, կարող է մեկին պետք գալ, բայց խնդրում եմ հաշվի առնել, ես բժիշկ չեմ ու չեմ էլ ուզում լինել, համ էլ կարող է մեկը լինի ինձ խորհուրդներ տա։
> Ինձ թվում է երկար ժամանակ (մի 15 տարի ու մինչև վերջերս), ես դեպրեսիայի սինդրոմներ ունեի, դե ընկճվածության էնպիսի զգացում, կարծես սգի մեջ ես, մեկումեջ կոկորդս կծկվում էր առանց օբյեկտիվ պատճառների։ Նախնական շրջանում ինձ նույնիսկ թվում էր, թե կոկորդիս մեջ ինչ որ ուռուցքանման բան կա, դրա համար է կծկվում, կամ վահանաձև գեղձի պրոբլեմ ունեմ։ Գնացի բժշկի, էխո արեցին, շոշափեցին, չափեցին ձևեցին, ուղարկեցին նևրոպաթոլոգի մոտ։ Սա մի ջահել աղջիկ էր, զննեց, լսեց գանգատներս հարցրեց՝ դեղ խմելու հետ պրոբլեմ ունե՞ս, զարմացած ասի՝ չունեմ, սա բռնեց դեղատոմսով մի դեղ նշանակեց, գնացի առա, հետո ինտրուկցիան, որ կարդացի, նոր էդ ժամանակ բացահայտեցի որ անտիդեպրեսանտ է նշանակել։ Մտածեցի՝  տես, ինչ նրբանկատ աղջիկ ա եղել, չի ասել, որ ես դեպրեսիա ունեմ ։Ճ Մի քիչ շոկի մեջ էի, բայց դե սկսեցի խմել, մի տենց 15 օր խմեցի, զգացի, որ շշմում էշանում եմ ու սեռական ցանկություններս բթանում են,  ներվայնացա, մտածեցի փոխանակ պատճառները վերացնեմ, դեղ եմ խմում անճարի պես։ Թարկեցի (դեղ) խմելը, ու էլ էդ բժշկի մոտ չգնացի (պիտի մի ամսից իբր գնայի, որ հետևեր, տեսներ օգուտ կա, չկա, բլա բլա բլա)․․․ Ինքս ինձ պարզեցի, որ շատ եմ աշխատում, շատ եմ ներվայնանում, որոշ հարցեր անիմաստ ծանր եմ տանում, մի քիչ աշխատեցի սիմպտոմներիս վրա, ու տենց ահագին երկար կարելի է ասել յոլա եմ գնացել, մեկումեջ ավելի լավ զգալով, մեկումեջ ավելի վատ, մինչև մի երկու տարի առաջ քնելու պրոբլեմներ սկսվեցին ու գիշեները սկսեցի շնչահեղձ լինել (էդ մասին մի ուրիշ բաժնում պատմել եմ)։  Ստեղի բժշկության պրոբլեմն էլ էն էր, որ ինձ միանգամից շնչառական ապարատ նշանակեցին, համարելով, որ դեղերը արդեն անիմաստ են, ես լրիվ շոկի մեջ էի, հեչ պատրաստ չէի հոգեբանորեն ինձ շնչառական ապարատով ծանր մեռնող հիվանդ զգալ, ուստի թռա բժիշկներից, ասելով որ՝ լավ եմ, մերսի, որ պետք լինի կզանգեմ։
> Փորձելով պանիկան զսպել, լիքը տոննաներով ինտերնետում բզբզբալով, ու ինքս ինձ փորձեր անելով, վերջը մի կերպ խելքս ոնց որ թե գլուխս եմ հավաքել․
> 1. Ծխելը վերջնականապես թարկեցի։ 
> 2. Հիմա զարթնում ենք առավոտ 5-ի կողմերը, գործից գալիս ենք տուն ժամը 3-ի կողմերը, քնում ենք ամենաուշը 9-ին։ 
> 3. Սննդի մեջ հնարավորինս պակասեցրել եմ ածխաջրերը՝ այսինքն հացաբուլկեղեն, խմորեղեն, շաքար, հնարավորինս փորձում եմ ավելացնել սպիտակուցները՝ միս, ձուկ, ձու, կաթնաշոռ, կեֆիր, գումարած սպիտակուցային կոկտեյլներ, ինչպես նաև ճարպեր ընկուզեղենի տեսքով։ 
> 4. Շաբաթը երեք անգամ ուժային պարապմունք ծանրաձողով, մեկ-երկու օր թեթև վազք 5-6կմ, ու մի օր ըստ հավեսի հեծանիվ։ 
> 5. Լիտրանոց ջրի տարա եմ դրել գործիս տեղը սեղանին, ու աշխատում եմ գոնե մի լիտր մինչև կեսօր խմել, որ հետո մի լիտր տանը խմեմ, գումարած թեյ, պրոտեյին կոկտեյլ, ու մի երկու բաժակ էլ զարթնելիս։ Եթե հանկարծ գիշերը զարթնում եմ, ապա ջուր եմ խմում։ 
> Ասեմ ձեզ, սկսել եմ քնել առանց շատ շուռումուռ գալու ու շատ խռացնելու, տրամադրությունս էլ վերջերս թու թու թու, ոնց որ էլ շատ չի ընկնում առաջվա պես։ 
> Ինչ եմ ուզում ասել՝ ինձ թվում է, դեղ կարելի է շատ հանգիստ խմել, եթե համոզված ես, որ մնացած տարբերակները փորձել ես, ու չեն աշխատել։


Վիշ, վաբշե քո նկարագրածը դեպրեսիա չի, այլ տագնապ ա, որը նույնպես հակադեպրեսանտներով ա բուժվում, բայց որն անհամեմատ թեթև ա դեպրեսիայի համեմատ ու հեշտ հաղթահարելի։ Ինչ խոսք, ես էլ եմ գտնում, որ բժիշկները հիպերդիագնոզում են ու հակադեպրեսանտներ չափից շատ նշանակում, բայց կան դեպքեր, երբ նման խորհուրդ տալդ բավական վտանգավոր ա։ Դեպրեսիա ունեցողներ կան, որ սկի չեն կարողանում անկողնուց դուրս գալ։ Ու իրանց ֆիզիկական վարժություններ անել խորհուրդ տալը մեղմ ասած ծիծաղելի ա։ Դեպրեսիա ունեցողներ կան, որ սուիցիդալ մտքեր ունեն, ու մինչև ապրելակերպը սենց ու նենց փոխեն, կարող ա արդեն ուշ լինի։ Դրա համար նորից եմ ասում․ ընտիր ա, որ ամեն մարդ կարողանում ա իրա ձևով հաղթահարել, բայց դեղ խմելու փոխարեն ուրիշ բաներ անել խորհուրդ տալուց մի քիչ պետք ա զգույշ լինել․ չգիտես, թե դիմացինդ ինչ վիճակում ա ու որտեղից ա գալիս։

----------

CactuSoul (14.03.2018), Ծլնգ (15.03.2018), Նաիրուհի (15.03.2018), Վիշապ (14.03.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, վաբշե քո նկարագրածը դեպրեսիա չի, այլ տագնապ ա, որը նույնպես հակադեպրեսանտներով ա բուժվում, բայց որն անհամեմատ թեթև ա դեպրեսիայի համեմատ ու հեշտ հաղթահարելի։ Ինչ խոսք, ես էլ եմ գտնում, որ բժիշկները հիպերդիագնոզում են ու հակադեպրեսանտներ չափից շատ նշանակում, բայց կան դեպքեր, երբ նման խորհուրդ տալդ բավական վտանգավոր ա։ Դեպրեսիա ունեցողներ կան, որ սկի չեն կարողանում անկողնուց դուրս գալ։ Ու իրանց ֆիզիկական վարժություններ անել խորհուրդ տալը մեղմ ասած ծիծաղելի ա։ Դեպրեսիա ունեցողներ կան, որ սուիցիդալ մտքեր ունեն, ու մինչև ապրելակերպը սենց ու նենց փոխեն, կարող ա արդեն ուշ լինի։ Դրա համար նորից եմ ասում․ ընտիր ա, որ ամեն մարդ կարողանում ա իրա ձևով հաղթահարել, բայց դեղ խմելու փոխարեն ուրիշ բաներ անել խորհուրդ տալուց մի քիչ պետք ա զգույշ լինել․ չգիտես, թե դիմացինդ ինչ վիճակում ա ու որտեղից ա գալիս։


Հա, ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Պարզապես խնդիրն այն է, որ բժիշկների մեծ մասը բացի դեղ նշանակելուց ուրիշ ոչ մի խորհուրդ, կամ ասենք տարրական հարցեր բավականաչափ ջուր խմելու կամ շարժվելու մասին, չեն տալիս ու թքած ունեն, թե քո խնդիրները ինչից են սկսվել: 
Մի դեղ նշանակեցին, հետո դոզան կորեկցիա արեցին, կամ դեղը փոխեցին, ուրիշ դեղեր նշանակեցին` կողմնակի էֆեկտները թուլացնելու համար ու վսյո: ժամանակին հանգամանքների բերմամբ համ հոգեբուժարան եմ այցելել, համ նարկոդիսպանսեր, բացարձակ ոչ մի ֆիզիկական թերապիա, ոչ մի աշխատանքային կամ ստեղծագործական թերապիա, մենակ ժամը գա, սաղին դեղ խմացնեն ու սրսկեն ու նորից ուղարկեն տանջվելու, կատարյալ անասունություն:
Արդյունքում պացիենտի մոտ ընդհամենը դեղերից ու բժիշկներից կախվածություն է առաջանում, իսկ թե ռեալ առողջական տեղաշարժ լինի չլինի, էդ էլ բախտից ու մնացած հանգամանքներից կախված, յա էս կողմ, յա էն կողմ:
Ավելի հավանական է, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում էլ դեղերի էֆեկտը թուլանա ու կամ պիտի դոզաները ուժեղացվեն կամ դեղերը փոխվեն ու տենց շարունակ, մինչև պացիենտը դառնա անդամալույծ:
Դրա համար իմ մոտ խայտառակ բացասական վերաբերմունք է առաջացել բժիշկների նկատմամբ, մեծ մասը պարզապես շառլատաններ են ու իրենց դզում ա դեղերից կախվածություն ունեցող ու վատառողջ հասարակությունը, կարևորը միշտ իրենց ջեբը փող դնող լինի ու բիզնես ցանցի մեջ յուղոտ ռեֆերենսներ ունենան:
Երևի մի 10-20%, որ իսկապես մտածում են մարդուն բուժելու մասին գոնե ավելի շատ, քան թե բիզնեսի:

----------

Arpine (15.03.2018), Արշակ (14.03.2018), Ուլուանա (15.03.2018)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Քանզի իմ գրառումից սկսվեց, ասեմ, որ ինձ միանգամից դեղեր չեն նշանակել, այլ ախտորոշումից մի քանի ամիս հետո ու իմ խնդրանքով, որովհետև քանի դեռ ես անչափ երկար սպասում էի բուժումս սկսելուն, ավելի ու ավելի քիչ էի ուզում բուժվել և ապրել առհասարակ։ Ու էդ մտքին հանգել եմ մի քանի անգամ սուիցիդալ մտքերի ուժեղ ճնշման տակ հոգեթերապևտիս զանգելուց ու ամեն անգամ դեղորայքային բուժման առաջարկից հրաժարվելուց հետո, չնայած ամենասկզբից էլ ինձ ոչինչ չեն պարտադրել, ասել են՝ սենց այլընտրանք կա, բայց գուցե դու առանց դրա էլ խնդիրներդ լուծես։

Ի՞նչ առողջ ապրելակերպի, մարզվելու կամ սննդակարգի մասին կարա խոսք լինի, երբ ուժ չունես քեզ անկողնուց պոկելու ու դասի գնալու, լիքը հետաքրքիր անելիքներ կան, հնարավորություններ, գնալու տեղեր, բայց քեզ ոչ մի բան չի հետաքրքրում։ Վերջին երկու ամսում քնի խանգարում, մղձավանջային երազներ ու դրանց պատճառով քնելուց վախ, ուտելիքի հանդեպ անտարբերություն, քաշի կորուստ, գլխապտույտ ու գլխացավ անգամ երբ տեսադաշտս փակելով ավտոբուս է անցնում։ Ոչ մի բան չես սիրում, նախկինում սիրածդ ամեն ինչ իմաստը կորցրել է, ու ամենաառաջինը թքած ունես սեփական գոյությանդ վրա։ Մարդ պիտի գոնե մի քիչ իրեն սիրի, որ ուզենա իր համար մի լավ բան անի, առողջ սնվի, մարզվի, ստեղծագործի․․․

Ինձ թվում է՝ հետխորհրդային երկրների մարդկանց բնորոշ է անտիդեպրեսանտներից ու հորմոնալ դեղամիջոցներից անբացատրելի վախը (ես էլ բացառություն չեմ), գուցե մյուսներն էլ չափազանց թեթև են էդ ամենին նայում, բայց հնարավոր է՝ եթե ես ավելի շուտ համաձայնեի, էս օրին հասած չլինեի, լիքը պլաններիցս հետ չընկնեի ու արդեն գուցե մի քիչ էլ ավելի լավ զգայի։

Մի խոսքով, շնորհակալություն կարծիքների համար  :Cool:

----------

boooooooom (15.03.2018), Progart (15.03.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (15.03.2018), Ծլնգ (15.03.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հա՛ս, խմելը փորձե՞լ ես։

----------

Gayl (15.03.2018)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Հա՛ս, խմելը փորձե՞լ ես։


Ի՞նչ Հաս, ու ի՞նչ խմել  :Think:

----------

Ծլնգ (15.03.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի՞նչ Հաս, ու ի՞նչ խմել


Մեծանում եմ, սկսել եմ սաղ խառնել: Համ էլ, ոնց տենում ես, ինձ խմելուն եմ տվել:

----------

Նաիրուհի (15.03.2018)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մեծանում եմ, սկսել եմ սաղ խառնել: Համ էլ, ոնց տենում ես, ինձ խմելուն եմ տվել:


Թեթև տար   :Kiss: 

Խմելը չեմ փորձել, դուրս չի գալիս, բայց ամստերդամյան մյուս հաճույքը փորձել եմ, առանձնապես չի օգնում   :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Խմելը չեմ փորձել, դուրս չի գալիս, բայց ամստերդամյան մյուս հաճույքը փորձել եմ, առանձնապես չի օգնում


ըմմմ... սունկը՞

----------


## Վիշապ

Խմելը չի օգնում (վնասում ա), մարիխուանան չի օգնում (վնասում ա), վազելը կարող է օգնել, կարող է և վնասել (10 րոպեից երկար վազքի դեպքում կարևոր է, որ սրտի ռիթմերը 140-ը չանցնեն, թե չէ վնասում է, առանց բավարար սննդի՝ վնասում է), սեքսը շատ չի օգնում (բայց չի վնասում :Ճ), պարան թռնելը օգնում ա:
Ռեժիմով շտանգան (գանտելներ, ուրիշ ծանրության ձևեր), սպիտակուցներն ու օգտակար ճարպերը (ընկույզ, ավոկադո, պանիր, ձկան յուղ, ձկնեղեն, մուգ շոկոլադ...), ջուրը ու ռեժիմով քնելը բուժում է: Եթե հարցնեք՝ շտանգան աղջկա՞ն, ապա կասեմ՝ կապ չունի: 
Ինտերնետում սաղ ինֆորմացիան թափված է, ինքներդ որոնեք: Օրինակ, կամ օրինակ: 
Եվս երկու անհրաժեշտ պայման՝ գիտակցության առկայություն ու խնդրի ճիշտ դրվածք՝ անիմաստ ժամանակից շուտ չմեռնել, ու էս խնդիրը պատի վրա գրեք, որ ամեն օր կարդաք: 
Վերջում կնայեք հայելուն ու ինքներդ ձեզ շնորհակալություն կասեք, ուրիշ պարգևատրումներ էլ են սպաում:

My two cents.

----------

boooooooom (16.03.2018), Արէա (15.03.2018), Նաիրուհի (15.03.2018), Տրիբուն (15.03.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թեթև տար  
> 
> Խմելը չեմ փորձել, դուրս չի գալիս, բայց ամստերդամյան մյուս հաճույքը փորձել եմ, առանձնապես չի օգնում


Քո դեպքը լուրջ ա, Լիլ ջան  :LOL:  

Ուրեմն, շուն պահի ու լողավազան գնա։

P.S. Ջոգի՞ր, որ ես դեռ անհույս չեմ։ Որ ինձ մի քիչ զոռում եմ, ահագին բան հիշում եմ։

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> ըմմմ... սունկը՞


Կանաչը, տնական, հարևանիս բալկոնից ։Ճ




> Խմելը չի օգնում (վնասում ա), մարիխուանան չի օգնում (վնասում ա), վազելը կարող է օգնել, կարող է և վնասել (10 րոպեից երկար վազքի դեպքում կարևոր է, որ սրտի ռիթմերը 140-ը չանցնեն, թե չէ վնասում է, առանց բավարար սննդի՝ վնասում է), սեքսը շատ չի օգնում (բայց չի վնասում :Ճ), պարան թռնելը օգնում ա:
> Ռեժիմով շտանգան (գանտելներ, ուրիշ ծանրության ձևեր), սպիտակուցներն ու օգտակար ճարպերը (ընկույզ, ավոկադո, պանիր, ձկան յուղ, ձկնեղեն, մուգ շոկոլադ...), ջուրը ու ռեժիմով քնելը բուժում է: Եթե հարցնեք՝ շտանգան աղջկա՞ն, ապա կասեմ՝ կապ չունի: 
> Ինտերնետում սաղ ինֆորմացիան թափված է, ինքներդ որոնեք: Օրինակ, կամ օրինակ: 
> Եվս երկու անհրաժեշտ պայման՝ գիտակցության առկայություն ու խնդրի ճիշտ դրվածք՝ անիմաստ ժամանակից շուտ չմեռնել, ու էս խնդիրը պատի վրա գրեք, որ ամեն օր կարդաք: 
> Վերջում կնայեք հայելուն ու ինքներդ ձեզ շնորհակալություն կասեք, ուրիշ պարգևատրումներ էլ են սպաում:
> 
> My two cents.



Մերսիներ  ։Ճ 
Խմում եմ միլիոնից մեկ՝ կես բաժակ գինի կամ վոդկա, ծխում եմ հազարից մեկ՝ մի մուխ (ինձ էդ դոզան լրիվ հերիք է ։Ճ), չեմ վազում ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում, որովհետև վատանում եմ (մանկությունից եկող խնդիր), սեքսը․․․ ըմմմ․․․ , պարան չեմ թռնում (լավ չի ստացվում, էլի մանկուց)։

Լողի եմ գրանցվել, դա միակ սպորտն է, որ համ էլ հետաքրքրում է, ուտելիքից զզվում եմ հիմա, ջուր շատ եմ խմում, քնելու հարցը բարդ է (ինչպես արդեն նշել եմ՝ վախենում եմ մղձավանջներից ու էդ վախից ուշ եմ քնում)։

Դե մեռնելն էլ, ոնց ասեմ, թքած ունեմ՝ կմեռնեմ, թե չէ, այ հենց էդ խնդրի հախից եկա՝ երևի մնացածի հետ հաշիվները մաքրելն ավելի հեշտ կլինի  ։Ճ

Հայելու միջից սպիտակ մազերս ու կնճիռներս բարևում են  :Wink: 



Հետաքրքիրն էն է, որ արդեն երրորդ օրն է՝ դեղս խմում եմ, կողմնակի էֆեկտներից ոչ մեկը հլը որ չի զգացվում, ոչ սրտխառնոց, ոչ գլխացավ։ Հաճելի է, հաճելի է։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (16.03.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մերսիներ  ։Ճ 
> Խմում եմ միլիոնից մեկ՝ կես բաժակ գինի կամ վոդկա, ծխում եմ հազարից մեկ՝ մի մուխ (ինձ էդ դոզան լրիվ հերիք է ։Ճ), չեմ վազում ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում, որովհետև վատանում եմ (մանկությունից եկող խնդիր), սեքսը․․․ ըմմմ․․․ , պարան չեմ թռնում (լավ չի ստացվում, էլի մանկուց)։
> 
> Լողի եմ գրանցվել, դա միակ սպորտն է, որ համ էլ հետաքրքրում է, ուտելիքից զզվում եմ հիմա, ջուր շատ եմ խմում, քնելու հարցը բարդ է (ինչպես արդեն նշել եմ՝ վախենում եմ մղձավանջներից ու էդ վախից ուշ եմ քնում)։
> 
> Դե մեռնելն էլ, ոնց ասեմ, թքած ունեմ՝ կմեռնեմ, թե չէ, այ հենց էդ խնդրի հախից եկա՝ երևի մնացածի հետ հաշիվները մաքրելն ավելի հեշտ կլինի  ։Ճ
> 
> Հայելու միջից սպիտակ մազերս ու կնճիռներս բարևում են 
> 
> ...


Ես մանկուց թուլակազմ, հիվանդոտ ու հոգնած եմ եղել, դա դզվող խնդիր է (ինչքան ջահել տարիքում, այդքան ավելի հեշտ):
Ամենադժվար խնդիրը քա նկատմամբ հավատի ձեռք բերումն է, որը եթե ժամանակի տվյալ պահին ավելի քիչ է, քան թե դեղերի նկատմամբ հավատը, ապա դա բուժման հավանականությունը նվազեցնում է:
Այսինքն սկզբի համար մի չըռթ դրական ինքնագնահատական կամ գոնե հումորի զգացում, կամ գոնե կոնստրուկտիվ ինքնաքննադատություն (ամենալավը՝ երեքը միասին) է պետք, մի չնչին մոտիվացիա արթնացնելու, որ օգտագործես էդ նույն մոտիվացիան շատացնելու համար:
Այսինքն փեդն ու բենզինը կան, բայց լուցկի ա պետք ու լուցկին վառելու համար հավատ ա պետք, որ ուժեղ կրակ կարող է լինել:

----------

boooooooom (16.03.2018), Բարեկամ (16.03.2018), Գաղթական (16.03.2018), Նաիրուհի (15.03.2018), Ուլուանա (17.03.2018)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Քո դեպքը լուրջ ա, Լիլ ջան  
> 
> Ուրեմն, շուն պահի ու լողավազան գնա։
> 
> P.S. Ջոգի՞ր, որ ես դեռ անհույս չեմ։ Որ ինձ մի քիչ զոռում եմ, ահագին բան հիշում եմ։


Ախխ, Տրիբուն ձյա, քո դրական էներգիան անսպառ է  ։լօվէ

Շունը ևս պլաններում կա, ի դեպ, մտքե՞րս ես կարդում։  :LOL:  Համ էլ ինձ ու Հասին խառնելը նորմալ է, տարիների մտերմությունից խոնավություն քաշած կլինենք իրարից։

Հ․ Գ․ Ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում։

----------

Տրիբուն (16.03.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կանաչը, տնական, հարևանիս բալկոնից ։Ճ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Մերսիներ  ։Ճ 
> Խմում եմ միլիոնից մեկ՝ կես բաժակ գինի կամ վոդկա, ծխում եմ հազարից մեկ՝ մի մուխ (ինձ էդ դոզան լրիվ հերիք է ։Ճ), չեմ վազում ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում, որովհետև վատանում եմ (մանկությունից եկող խնդիր), սեքսը․․․ ըմմմ․․․ , պարան չեմ թռնում (լավ չի ստացվում, էլի մանկուց)։
> 
> Լողի եմ գրանցվել, դա միակ սպորտն է, որ համ էլ հետաքրքրում է, ուտելիքից զզվում եմ հիմա, ջուր շատ եմ խմում, քնելու հարցը բարդ է (ինչպես արդեն նշել եմ՝ վախենում եմ մղձավանջներից ու էդ վախից ուշ եմ քնում)։
> ...


Էդ խմբի դեղերը բավական քիչ կողմնակի էֆեկտներ ունեն։ Կարող ա վեց ամիս խմես, ոչ մի էֆեկտ չզգաս։ Ինչ֊որ տարածված ստերեոտիպ կա, որ հոգեմետ դեղերը եսիմ ինչ կողմնակի էֆեկտներ ունեն։ Կոնկրետ էդ դեղը համարյա չունի։ Եթե ինստրուկցիան կարդաս, իհարկե էնտեղ լիքը բան նշված կլինի, բայց դրանք պարտավոր են նշել, եթե անգամ միլիոնից մեկի մոտ նկատել են։

----------

Progart (16.03.2018), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2018)

----------

